# Mosquito Control Basics



## Dallaslawnnut

I have no trees in my back yard. Is spraying Talstar P on my lawn my other option? Maybe spray neighbor's trees along my fence line? What success have you had controlling mosquitos? I'm in Dallas.


----------



## Austinite

I used permethrin Last year, had incredible success against just about every insect, including mosquitoes. You can spray it just about anywhere. Didn't stain anything for me, used it inside and outside.


----------



## stepper

I use the low rate of Demand CS about every 2 months.


----------



## Greendoc

Other areas to treat are the outside walls of your house and any vegetation near your house.


----------



## SCGrassMan

Also, put up a bat house! They eat tons of bugs. I have one I need to put up.


----------



## Dallaslawnnut

Austinite said:


> I used permethrin Last year, had incredible success against just about every insect, including mosquitoes. You can spray it just about anywhere. Didn't stain anything for me, used it inside and outside.


Did you spray your fence and lawn?


----------



## Dallaslawnnut

SCGrassMan said:


> Also, put up a bat house! They eat tons of bugs. I have one I need to put up.


Need to know more! Is there one you recommend? Can it go anywhere on side of house?


----------



## Dallaslawnnut

Greendoc said:


> Other areas to treat are the outside walls of your house and any vegetation near your house.


Do you put it on your lawn?


----------



## Greendoc

No. Mosquitoes do not land on short cut grass. They want dense foliage and vertical surfaces.


----------



## Dallaslawnnut

Greendoc said:


> No. Mosquitoes do not land on short cut grass. They want dense foliage and vertical surfaces.


So I literally have nothing except grass and a 8 foot fence. Should I even bother?


----------



## Greendoc

Not on your lawn. The fence and walls of your house yes. There is a reason why the WHO specifies DDT wettable powder to be sprayed on walls. Mosquitoes land on walls before or after biting people.


----------



## Austinite

Dallaslawnnut said:


> Austinite said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used permethrin Last year, had incredible success against just about every insect, including mosquitoes. You can spray it just about anywhere. Didn't stain anything for me, used it inside and outside.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you spray your fence and lawn?
Click to expand...

Yes, fence, lawn, trees, concrete slabs, window frames, weeping holes, you name it...


----------



## Dallaslawnnut

Austinite said:


> Dallaslawnnut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Austinite said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used permethrin Last year, had incredible success against just about every insect, including mosquitoes. You can spray it just about anywhere. Didn't stain anything for me, used it inside and outside.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you spray your fence and lawn?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, fence, lawn, trees, concrete slabs, window frames, weeping holes, you name it...
Click to expand...

That's intense! Do you only spray those parts near your back yard?


----------



## Dallaslawnnut

Is Talstar P still the overall winner these days? I have a huge jug in my garage


----------



## Greendoc

Smoke em if you got em. Talstar is cheap but effective.


----------



## SCGrassMan

Dallaslawnnut said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, put up a bat house! They eat tons of bugs. I have one I need to put up.
> 
> 
> 
> Need to know more! Is there one you recommend? Can it go anywhere on side of house?
Click to expand...

Yes to all of the above!

It likes south facing, so that when the sun comes up they get warmed up.

Here's the one I bought:

Premium Bat House | Made in USA | Western Red Cedar | Ready to install | Ideal Bat Shelter for extremely hot to warm climates | Environmentally Responsible Eco-Friendly Mosquito Control | Cedar https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0752S3572/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_JlxxCbC6JKVWT

It's made in the USA and is well made.

I'm fully onboard with chemical treatments as well (although I haven't done any but I just might this year), but it's nice to throw in some nature when you can as well. If you don't mind being the guy in the neighborhood that does things like put up bat houses, mow your lawn with a greensmower, etc.


----------



## bassadict69

I have tried a lot of different products but keep going back to Hi-Yield 38% permethrin and spray my entire yard, around house, on walls of house, under porches, etc and it keeps EVERYTHING away, especially the mosquitos. I spray every 2-3 weeks.

I live on the lake so I can tell you all about mosquito problems! Those and those darn swarms of blind mosquitos (aquatic midges) which begin to swarm while walking through my yard when it is time for another spraying.


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie

Greendoc said:


> No. Mosquitoes do not land on short cut grass. They want dense foliage and vertical surfaces.


Is this true of all types of mosquitoes? We have a new one (Aedes Aegypti) in this area and it can spawn in very little water. How short is short enough?


----------



## Dallaslawnnut

bassadict69 said:


> I have tried a lot of different products but keep going back to Hi-Yield 38% permethrin and spray my entire yard, around house, on walls of house, under porches, etc and it keeps EVERYTHING away, especially the mosquitos. I spray every 2-3 weeks.
> 
> I live on the lake so I can tell you all about mosquito problems! Those and those darn swarms of blind mosquitos (aquatic midges) which begin to swarm while walking through my yard when it is time for another spraying.


Is that Talstar P?


----------



## Greendoc

Bermuda_Newbie said:


> Greendoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. Mosquitoes do not land on short cut grass. They want dense foliage and vertical surfaces.
> 
> 
> 
> Is this true of all types of mosquitoes? We have a new one (Aedes Aegypti) in this area and it can spawn in very little water. How short is short enough?
Click to expand...

Reel cut grass is not attractive to mosquitoes. On golf courses, they come out of the tree hazards.


----------



## Greendoc

Dallaslawnnut said:


> bassadict69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have tried a lot of different products but keep going back to Hi-Yield 38% permethrin and spray my entire yard, around house, on walls of house, under porches, etc and it keeps EVERYTHING away, especially the mosquitos. I spray every 2-3 weeks.
> 
> I live on the lake so I can tell you all about mosquito problems! Those and those darn swarms of blind mosquitos (aquatic midges) which begin to swarm while walking through my yard when it is time for another spraying.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that Talstar P?
Click to expand...

No. Permethrin is not Talstar. Talstar is Bifenthrin. Permethrin is different in how fast it knocks down insects that touch it. Only thing faster is natural Pyrethrin. Except Permethrin lasts a lot longer on surfaces vs Pyrethrin. Pyrethrin only lasts a day if not hours.


----------



## Dallaslawnnut

Greendoc said:


> Dallaslawnnut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bassadict69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have tried a lot of different products but keep going back to Hi-Yield 38% permethrin and spray my entire yard, around house, on walls of house, under porches, etc and it keeps EVERYTHING away, especially the mosquitos. I spray every 2-3 weeks.
> 
> I live on the lake so I can tell you all about mosquito problems! Those and those darn swarms of blind mosquitos (aquatic midges) which begin to swarm while walking through my yard when it is time for another spraying.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that Talstar P?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. Permethrin is not Talstar. Talstar is Bifenthrin. Permethrin is different in how fast it knocks down insects that touch it. Only thing faster is natural Pyrethrin. Except Permethrin lasts a lot longer on surfaces vs Pyrethrin. Pyrethrin only lasts a day if not hours.
Click to expand...

Is bifenthrin a better product than permethrin? I want to spray as few times as possible this summer


----------



## Greendoc

Not really. The two are about equal in residual effect. If I want residual effect, I start looking at Demand CS. That is what I use for outdoor insect control. 3-4 applications in a place with a 12 month bug season is not bad.


----------



## Dallaslawnnut

Greendoc said:


> Not really. The two are about equal in residual effect. If I want residual effect, I start looking at Demand CS. That is what I use for outdoor insect control. 3-4 applications in a place with a 12 month bug season is not bad.


I own a new jug of Talstar P. Is it worth it to shelve it and get the Demand CS? My plan is to spray the fence, lawn, and outdoor wall surfaces in my backyard. I have zero trees or standing water. Gutters all clean too.


----------



## Greendoc

Use it up. Since you got it. Talstar lasts 30 or so days outside.


----------



## Dallaslawnnut

Greendoc said:


> Use it up. Since you got it. Talstar lasts 30 or so days outside.


Would you recommend the 1 ounce per gallon application rate?


----------



## Greendoc

Yes. What are you going to use to spray that? 1 oz per gallon is the application rate for 1000 sq ft. In other words 1 oz per 1000 sq ft of outdoor surfaces.


----------



## Dallaslawnnut

Greendoc said:


> Yes. What are you going to use to spray that? 1 oz per gallon is the application rate for 1000 sq ft. In other words 1 oz per 1000 sq ft of outdoor surfaces.


Field King 190515 Professionals Battery Powered Backpack Sprayer


----------



## Greendoc

Application technique is to evenly spray vertical surfaces including trees and shrubs up to 10 ft. As well as shrubbery and foliage. That backpack might need all 4 gallons to cover 1000 sq ft.


----------



## Dallaslawnnut

Greendoc said:


> Application technique is to evenly spray vertical surfaces including trees and shrubs up to 10 ft. As well as shrubbery and foliage. That backpack might need all 4 gallons to cover 1000 sq ft.


So, it's 1 ounce for my entire tank?


----------



## Greendoc

Yes.


----------



## bassadict69

Is what Talstar-P? I have tried it, among others, and always end up back to using the Hi-Yield Permethrin.


----------



## Tmank87

Does anyone use a Fogger? Curious what chemicals you're using.


----------



## zeus201

Any recommendations which do not kill pollinators?


----------



## LowCountryCharleston

SCGrassMan said:


> Also, put up a bat house! They eat tons of bugs. I have one I need to put up.


Good idea. What type of bat house did you buy and where is the best place to put it up.

Thanks


----------



## SCGrassMan

Premium Bat House | Made in USA |... https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0752S3572?ref=ppx_pop_mob_ap_share

I haven't mounted mine yet. 12-20 feet up, facing south if possible so it gets lots of sunlight. Tree or house is fine.


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie

SCGrassMan said:


> Premium Bat House | Made in USA |... https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0752S3572?ref=ppx_pop_mob_ap_share
> 
> I haven't mounted mine yet. 12-20 feet up, facing south if possible so it gets lots of sunlight. Tree or house is fine.


I read somewhere that you don't want to mount it on a tree because cats can get them.


----------



## bmitch05

I have a heavily wooded area with a creek that runs at the end of my property line in the back yard and my mosquitoes are HORRIBLE. I bought a gallon of Bifen this year and will be giving it a go. Last year we had an issue with Brown Recluse spiders inside the house as well so I also plan on using it on the perimeter and inside the home as well. Fingers crossed.


----------



## SCGrassMan

Not sure if it's rated for mosquitos or just termites and ants, but cypermethrin is unbelievable.

True story, I got some on my face and got a couple of days worth of tingles, tongue numbness, and weird stuff like if I made a fist tight enough, I could feel it in my tongue.

So the lesson would be, be careful with what you're spraying!


----------



## Buyanet

So I have Bifenthrin in granular form for the lawn, now I'm torn between Bifenthrin liquid Vs Permethrin for mosquito/flying bugs outside and inside the house pest control.

Permethrin is like an instant kill but also says it's not for mosquitos?

EDIT: Now I've been reading about CYZMIC CS and that seems like a great option also. Rated for mosquitos and I can spray on side of house and trees and use inside as it seems like that's what a lot of pest control companies use. Oh the choices ....

*EDIT 2:* I've ordered an 8 ounce bottle of Cyzmic CS. Seems like an awesome product. Kills everything we have around here pest wise and it hopefully takes care of Mosquitos this year. I plan on spraying the inside of my house, and outside all entry doors/windows and the walls of my house up to 5' (Product says up to 3', but I'm a rebel), my 1 tree in the backyard, and the screens of the screened in porch.

Is insecticide the same standard as Pre/Post Em with 1 gallon per 1k sq ft. coverage? Or should the spray be more coarse (and use more product)?


----------



## LowCountryCharleston

SCGrassMan said:


> Premium Bat House | Made in USA |... https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0752S3572?ref=ppx_pop_mob_ap_share
> 
> I haven't mounted mine yet. 12-20 feet up, facing south if possible so it gets lots of sunlight. Tree or house is fine.


Nice, I'm looking at these as well to use for bug control. Have you put it up yet (Tree or House) and when do the Bats tend to move in and how do you know?


----------



## hefegrass

i put down some bifenthrin l/p granules on saturday in every part of my lawn and mulch areas, and I also sprayed a bunch of bifen i/t , perimeters, under decks and all shrubs and foliage. Mosquitos havent come out yet this year but the carpenter bees were already buzzing around like crazy trying to get into my deck and other wood parts of the house. Havent seen a single bee since saturday (actually, sunday i did see a few that were very agitated and flying around the deck areas at high speed ..normally they are slow and hover in the air constantly) no sightings since.


----------



## gm560

I have found both Talestar and Cyzmic to be so effective it is borderline scary. Complete insect apocalypse on my postage stamp lot within a day or so of spraying. Cyzmic just lasts longer. I actually don't feel great about it since I know I am probably killing tons of good stuff too. This year I think I am going to try some Mosquito Barrier, too and tone down the chemicals as a test to see if I can get effective control, without nuking them all.


----------



## 7474

Here are my DIY misters. Version 1 manual. 2.0 full auto.


----------



## SCGrassMan

LowCountryCharleston said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Premium Bat House | Made in USA |... https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0752S3572?ref=ppx_pop_mob_ap_share
> 
> I haven't mounted mine yet. 12-20 feet up, facing south if possible so it gets lots of sunlight. Tree or house is fine.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, I'm looking at these as well to use for bug control. Have you put it up yet (Tree or House) and when do the Bats tend to move in and how do you know?
Click to expand...

I haven't put it up yet - and not sure how I'd tell but I'm guessing lots of droppings would be a clue.


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie

LowCountryCharleston said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Premium Bat House | Made in USA |... https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0752S3572?ref=ppx_pop_mob_ap_share
> 
> I haven't mounted mine yet. 12-20 feet up, facing south if possible so it gets lots of sunlight. Tree or house is fine.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, I'm looking at these as well to use for bug control. Have you put it up yet (Tree or House) and when do the Bats tend to move in and how do you know?
Click to expand...

I found these websites were really helpful.

http://www.batcon.org/resources/getting-involved/bat-houses

https://batworld.org/bat-house-information/

https://batmanagement.com/blogs/bat-roosts/why-do-some-bat-houses-fail

I was looking at putting one in but I don't think it will work where I am. It's a lot more to it than people think. It has to be the right color and temperature and in the right location for bats to come live in it. Good luck! I hope you get it to work.


----------



## LowCountryCharleston

SCGrassMan said:


> LowCountryCharleston said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Premium Bat House | Made in USA |... https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0752S3572?ref=ppx_pop_mob_ap_share
> 
> I haven't mounted mine yet. 12-20 feet up, facing south if possible so it gets lots of sunlight. Tree or house is fine.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, I'm looking at these as well to use for bug control. Have you put it up yet (Tree or House) and when do the Bats tend to move in and how do you know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't put it up yet - and not sure how I'd tell but I'm guessing lots of droppings would be a clue.
Click to expand...

Ha that's true. Read some reviews where folks thought it looked nice having it over their entry ways to then hate to see bat poops by the doors or hope they didn't get hit with it coming or going. ha


----------



## Austinite

Dallaslawnnut said:


> Austinite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dallaslawnnut said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you spray your fence and lawn?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, fence, lawn, trees, concrete slabs, window frames, weeping holes, you name it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's intense! *Do you only spray those parts near your back yard?*
Click to expand...

Totally missed that question.

no, I do everything, and I mean everything. there isn't an inch on my property, including turf, brick, siding, ceilings, gutters etc... that doesnt get hit. And I am completely insect free for 45 to 60 days. I see dead spiders, mosquitoes, flies, you name it. Even grubs die.


----------



## Shindoman

Are Purple Martins a bird native to where you live? I grew up in Manitoba Canada. You have not truly experienced 
Mosquitoes at there worst until you visit the Boreal Forest in the summer. We would have a birdhouse specific to Purple Martins needs. they eat thousands of mosquitoes a day.


----------



## Sheldon14

Does anyone know what the main ingredient of Terminix's Quick Guard is? Considering using it, but I do not want to harm the birds.


----------



## gm560

@Sheldon14. It doesn't look like they say. But they do have this language:

"Even better, our treatment features a special polymer layer that helps protect the active ingredient against weather and lawn watering. That way, it keeps working for weeks for long-lasting protection."

Sounds similar to Suspend Polyzone to me. Leads me to believe at least part of their program is Deltamethrin.


----------



## ZachUA

Are Permethrin and Talstar safe for my kids to be around? I want to spray my backyard fence, trees, playset, etc., as long as it is safe for them.


----------



## gm560

ZachUA said:


> Are Permethrin and Talstar safe for my kids to be around? I want to spray my backyard fence, trees, playset, etc., as long as it is safe for them.


According to the label, Talstar it is safe once its dry. Personally I would not apply it to a playset. I would avoid any place my kids were going to put their hands and/or mouths.

From the Residential User Guide, "Do not allow spray to contact food, foodstuffs, food contacting surfaces, food utensils or water supplies"


----------



## Green

Read through this, but was really hoping this thread would have links to or discussion of the basics. I started seeing mosquitoes in Feb. this year, and there are already some starting to bite now. That is ahead of schedule in this area. I attributed it to lots of rain.

I have some considerations. Demand CS is not allowed where I live, unless you're a professional. Also, I do not really want to handle toxic chemicals, and would like to avoid spraying if at all possible, because I don't want to get anything on me or in me. I also don't want to harm any animals, or even beneficial insects if at all possible. I have some wooded areas. The mosquiotes get really bad in the Summer when I'm mowing. I soak my clothing with deet repellent, but it doesn't do much; the mosquitoes still go for my face and I have to keep swatting them constantly while I mow. Ticks are also an issue I'd like to be able to treat for. I escaped Lyme disease last year, but it was too close for comfort. We also tend to get mosquitoes infected with diseases, like West Nile. With these considerations, what can I do?


----------



## gm560

Green said:


> Read through this, but was really hoping this thread would have links to or discussion of the basics. I started seeing mosquitoes in Feb. this year, and there are already some starting to bite now. That is ahead of schedule in this area. I attributed it to lots of rain.
> 
> I have some considerations. Demand CS is not allowed where I live, unless you're a professional. Also, I do not really want to handle toxic chemicals, and would like to avoid spraying if at all possible, because I don't want to get anything on me or in me. I also don't want to harm any animals, or even beneficial insects if at all possible. I have some wooded areas. The mosquiotes get really bad in the Summer when I'm mowing. I soak my clothing with deet repellent, but it doesn't do much; the mosquitoes still go for my face and I have to keep swatting them constantly while I mow. Ticks are also an issue I'd like to be able to treat for. I escaped Lyme disease last year, but it was too close for comfort. We also tend to get mosquitoes infected with diseases, like West Nile. With these considerations, what can I do?


It looks like you can use Talstar in CT as an insecticide and Tekko Pro as IGR.

Also getting rid of standing water and using larvicide like Bonide Mosquito Beater WSP helps.

If you want to steer clear of chemicals, I have heard good things about mosquito barrier. It is basically just garlic juice concentrate. Trying it this year, so we shall see.

http://www.mosquitobarrier.com/


----------



## Green

@gm560, the standing water in the lawn is a project I'll be tackling this Spring, so that should help.

I like the idea of the natural product. Will give it a look. Do you know if it actually kills them? Also, I may want something for ticks, so I suppose that's where the others come in. Total newbie at this stuff.

Now, what about application methods and where to apply? Any good references? I'll look at my state etymology dept, too.


----------



## gm560

@Green 
Looks like it initially can kill, then deters more coming in. Also blocks the CO2 that attracts them to you. They claim it deters ticks, too.

From the FAQ on their website. Check it out for your other questions. Once again I have never used so not an endorsement, but I am giving it a shot to try to cut down on m chemicals.

"When you initially spray Mosquito Barrier it kills the mosquitos and chases away the ticks, fleas and gnats. It coats the leaf surface of the grass, ornamentals and lower leaves of the trees with natural sulfur contained in garlic juice and all of these insects, not initially killed, are repelled from the area by this juice. It also prevents entry of any neighboring mosquitoes that may consider wandering in from next door. Mosquito larvae which were in any standing water in the area are now suffocated by the spray which coats the water's surface and prevents oxygen from reaching the larvae. The Mosquito Barrier is odorless to humans, but not to the insects.

A mosquito's sense of smell is about 10,000 times better than yours and they are able to locate humans because they detect the carbon dioxide given off by us. Mosquito Barrier masks the carbon dioxide odor. If they can't find you, they can't bite you and they seek nourishment elsewhere."


----------



## drenglish

For anyone using Demand CS, are you seeing about 60 days effectiveness for mosquitos (or longer?). I would prefer to get a product that has longer control over permethrin or bifenthrin, although these seem to be very effective from what I'm reading.


----------



## Sheldon14

gm560 said:


> @Green
> Looks like it initially can kill, then deters more coming in. Also blocks the CO2 that attracts them to you. They claim it deters ticks, too.
> 
> From the FAQ on their website. Check it out for your other questions. Once again I have never used so not an endorsement, but I am giving it a shot to try to cut down on m chemicals.
> 
> "When you initially spray Mosquito Barrier it kills the mosquitos and chases away the ticks, fleas and gnats. It coats the leaf surface of the grass, ornamentals and lower leaves of the trees with natural sulfur contained in garlic juice and all of these insects, not initially killed, are repelled from the area by this juice. It also prevents entry of any neighboring mosquitoes that may consider wandering in from next door. Mosquito larvae which were in any standing water in the area are now suffocated by the spray which coats the water's surface and prevents oxygen from reaching the larvae. The Mosquito Barrier is odorless to humans, but not to the insects.
> 
> A mosquito's sense of smell is about 10,000 times better than yours and they are able to locate humans because they detect the carbon dioxide given off by us. Mosquito Barrier masks the carbon dioxide odor. If they can't find you, they can't bite you and they seek nourishment elsewhere."


Thank you for your reply and for this discussion. I think I will try mosquito barrier, too, and then consider a different product if it is ineffective.


----------



## gm560

Sheldon14 said:


> Thank you for your reply and for this discussion. I think I will try mosquito barrier, too, and then consider a different product if it is ineffective.


That is essentially my plan. I am going to try MB for my first app and see how it goes. The nice thing is I have Demand CS and Talstar on hand, so if it is not working to my expectations, I know I can pretty much eliminate the whole population with a single Demand CS app.


----------



## Green

@gm560, thanks. Where did you find out about this stuff? I want to try it. No way can I spray it on the grass to deter ticks; just too much area. Then again, maybe they aren't suggesting to that; I haven't had time to read much of the site yet. Maybe perimeter sprays and spraying very wet areas are the way to go...that is what I'm hoping, but I'll have to read up on it.

I like that a lot of the endorsements are from CT. The etymology dept. here has been pushing natural products, and making certain insecticides restricted use.


----------



## gm560

@Green Actually someone on this forum tipped me off to it last year.

There is a Mosquito Spray franchise in my area which advertises a 3 pronged approach. A neighbor of mine hired them for $600 for the season to cover their 1/4 acre suburban lot. The price tag piqued my interest as to what the three prongs were. When I asked here, the consensus was that they were likely applying Talstar, an IGR, and something like Mosquito Barrier.


----------



## gm560

FYI They sell it at DoMyOwn. So you can read reviews there.

https://www.domyown.com/mosquito-barrier-p-3893.html


----------



## Green

gm560 said:


> @Green Actually someone on this forum tipped me off to it last year.
> 
> There is a Mosquito Spray franchise in my area which advertises a 3 pronged approach. A neighbor of mine hired them for $600 for the season to cover their 1/4 acre suburban lot. The price tag piqued my interest as to what the three prongs were. When I asked here, the consensus was that they were likely applying Talstar, an IGR, and something like Mosquito Barrier.


Interesting. I talked with one of those high-pressure salespeople (the type that tells you their deal is one day only while they're in your neighborhood...I can talk to those guys forever and never end up buying anything) for like 20 min last year with no intention of buying the service, but to find out what they used. Told him how I had been bit by ticks, etc., and was concerned about it. The guy didn't know much more than that they used Demand CS and a repellent of some sort, but that was helpful. I had never even heard of any of the products (other than Talstar/Bifenthrin and Pyrethrin), not having ever looked into it.


----------



## gm560

Green said:


> Interesting. I talked with one of those high-pressure salespeople (the type that tells you their deal is one day only while they're in your neighborhood...I can talk to those guys forever and never end up buying anything)


Ha. Yea apparently high pressure stuff and even deception is big part of the industry. The part of this story I left out was how my neighbor raved to me that while the price tag was steep... it was worth it since it was a _natural_ solution and it _actually worked_. This is what lead me to learn more. So I went to their website and learned about the approach. There it was.... they claimed their spray was 99.97% _*NATURAL*_. I thought, wow. That is pretty good. Until I thought to myself, wait.... when I spray Demand or Talstar, its like all water and just a little chemical. Like 99.98% water to be exact. Nothing like using the high dilution of carrier to give the false impression of a natural product.

It took a little to work up the nerve to tell my neighbor...

PS Their site no longer makes this claim. So maybe someone let "the man" know.


----------



## Green

gm560 said:


> Ha. Yea apparently high pressure stuff and even deception is big part of the industry. The part of this story I left out was how my neighbor raved to me that while the price tag was steep... it was worth it since it was a _natural_ solution and it _actually worked_. This is what lead me to learn more. So I went to their website and learned about the approach. There it was.... they claimed their spray was 99.97% _*NATURAL*_. I thought, wow. That is pretty good. Until I thought to myself, wait.... when I spray Demand or Talstar, its like all water and just a little chemical. Like 99.98% water to be exact. Nothing like using the high dilution of carrier to give the false impression of a natural product.
> 
> It took a little to work up the nerve to tell my neighbor...
> 
> PS Their site no longer makes this claim. So maybe someone let "the man" know.


Oh wow.

I told the guy that came here point blank that I was 98% certain I wouldn't be using the service, about halfway through the conversation. He looked a little disappointed, but said "If you change your mind, blah blah...you've been bit by ticks...peace of mind, blah blah..." He ended up saying it was a pleasure talking at the end, and that usually he doesn't get the opportunity to talk with someone who knows their stuff.


----------



## Ware

Just got an email from DoMyOwn advertising 10% off their mosquito control kits.


----------



## drenglish

Hey folks, I'm trying to decide on permethrin, bifenthrin, or Demand CS. My main concern will be application risks VS benefit. I'll gladly wear PPE when applying any but would prefer to not need to wear a a gas mask and hazmat suit for applying one or the other. Also, I don't have a fogger and just a backpack sprayer if that changes applying one over the other. From what I'm reading here and elsewhere permethrin and bifenthrin are going to last 30 days and Demand C.S. about 60 - is this what you guys are finding to be accurate for mosquito control?

I've sprayed permethrin in the past on clothing and gear and know it's readily available to the home owner so I feel a little more confident about its safety over Demand C.S.


----------



## bullet

Greendoc said:


> No. Mosquitoes do not land on short cut grass. They want dense foliage and vertical surfaces.





Greendoc said:


> Application technique is to evenly spray vertical surfaces including trees and shrubs up to 10 ft. As well as shrubbery and foliage. That backpack might need all 4 gallons to cover 1000 sq ft.





hefegrass said:


> i put down some bifenthrin l/p granules on saturday in every part of my lawn and mulch areas, and I also sprayed a bunch of bifen i/t , perimeters, under decks and all shrubs and foliage... no sightings since.


Piecing this information together before I spray the outside of my house this weekend. I got a bottle of Compare-N-Save with 7.9% Bifenthrin. It sounds like I have to apply this to any surface that isn't grass. Are they strickly landing on vertical surfaces, so I don't have to worry about the horizontal surfaces of my deck or paved driveway?


----------



## Greendoc

Correct. They mostly land on vertical surfaces. That is why WHO specified a DDT application to walls for many years to kill Malaria vectors.


----------



## hefegrass

put a mosquito dunk in my fountain yesterday, i happened to glance down and noticed all the moquito babies wriggling around in the water. This morning i went out there and they are all still alive, i thought they were all dead floating on the top but as soon as i got near they all scattered..
shouldnt it be working by now?


----------



## gm560

hefegrass said:


> put a mosquito dunk in my fountain yesterday, i happened to glance down and noticed all the moquito babies wriggling around in the water. This morning i went out there and they are all still alive, i thought they were all dead floating on the top but as soon as i got near they all scattered..
> shouldnt it be working by now?


I don't think dunks will kill them once they are beyond a certain size so you might be seeing some beyond that point. I think it is just a larvicide.


----------



## hefegrass

ok maybe thats the problem. i did break the dunk up into crumbs today and ran the waterfall for some mixing action. Im seeing a lot of dead larvae floating at the top now, maybe i just needed to get it all mixed in well


----------



## bullet

Some good information in another thread: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=6476&start=40

I'll need to look into these Cyzmic CS and Talstar products.


----------



## WarEagle26

7474 said:


> Here are my DIY misters. Version 1 manual. 2.0 full auto.


Would love to get some more detail about what you used to piece these together and feedback on how well they worked. Was thinking about trying to build something like this myself so any lessons learned would be appreciated. Any video of them in action by any chance?


----------



## jjepeto

I spray my house and rest of property with Bifen every 1-2 months in the warm months, but I just mowed and got destroyed by mosquitoes. I think the issue is my next door neighbor is a hoarder and their backyard is heavy tree cover and even more ivy growing on the ground and up the trees. I think the mosquitoes live there and fly over to my yard to land on someone to bite, so never contacting the Bifen. I need to find a way to repel them from coming to my property from the surrounding overgrown and un-maintained properties.

Has anyone tried this product or have other suggestions?

SPARTAN MOSQUITO ERADICATOR ONE Acre Starter Pack (2 Boxes); Best Whole Yard Outdoor Killer Barrier Solution; More Effective Than ShortTerm Insect Repellent Trap Mosquito Free Backyard Garden Patio https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07NLJ3G99/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_in4YCbTJQ6KAE


----------



## TheThirstyTurtle

jjepeto said:


> I spray my house and rest of property with Bifen every 1-2 months in the warm months, but I just mowed and got destroyed by mosquitoes. I think the issue is my next door neighbor is a hoarder and their backyard is heavy tree cover and even more ivy growing on the ground and up the trees. I think the mosquitoes live there and fly over to my yard to land on someone to bite, so never contacting the Bifen. I need to find a way to repel them from coming to my property from the surrounding overgrown and un-maintained properties.
> 
> Has anyone tried this product or have other suggestions?
> 
> SPARTAN MOSQUITO ERADICATOR ONE Acre Starter Pack (2 Boxes); Best Whole Yard Outdoor Killer Barrier Solution; More Effective Than ShortTerm Insect Repellent Trap Mosquito Free Backyard Garden Patio https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07NLJ3G99/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_in4YCbTJQ6KAE


I have a similar issue where I spray my property with bifen, but my neighbors don't maintain their properties and have a bunch of standing water around. Plus, behind my house is a sort of wetland area with some dense vegetation nearby, and so the mosquitos from that area inevitably make their way over to my yard.

I tried using Mosquito Barrier one year at the specified rate and didn't notice a difference. I was still getting mosquitoes in my backyard the very next day, but then again I wasn't spraying bifen all around my property at that time. Perhaps doing both together - spraying your property with an insecticide and then using a concentrated garlic spray - may work. The thing with the garlic sprays like Mosquito Barrier is that they need to be reapplied after it rains, so you may need to use a lot of it for continual protection.

I currently just spray bifen every month or so to my property to help reduce (but not eliminate) the level of mosquitos near me. When I mow, I just wear long pants and apply a small amount of a lemon eucalyptus natural bug repellent to my arms and neck/ears and that makes it tolerable. Whenever I have guests over in the backyard, I spray a natural bug repellent spray on the lawn that I usually get at Lowe's - it comes in a bottle that you attach to a garden hose so you can spray the contents directly on to your lawn. That stuff does a great job keeping the mosquitoes away, but the effect only lasts a few days and costs about $12-15 for each application, so I only use it sparingly whenever we have a get-together.

I've just accepted that my lawn will never be truly mosquito-free for the whole summer no matter what I spray, and that's mostly because of my neighbors' lack of maintenance of their properties and the wetland behind my house. But I can minimize the prevalence of bugs somewhat, and for maybe a day or two completely eliminate mosquitoes using the Lowe's natural bug repellent spray product.


----------



## bullet

Wow @jjepeto, @TheThirstyTurtle. I'm actually having the SAME EXACT issues. I just sprayed pretty much all surfaces with Bifenthrin last month, and my fiance still gets bit up by mosquito's after a mew minutes outside. My neighbors (on all sides) don't give a hoot about their lawn and it's overrun by weeds and shade. It would make sense that's where they're coming from!

Last year my fiance and I tried 4x Spartan Mosquito Eradicators on our 5,000 sq ft yard. They were expensive and we didn't notice that much of a difference. They only last about 90-days and you're supposed to replace them after that. We did not. I still have the bottles, so since the ingredients are literally salt, sugar and yeast, I might just make my own mix.

Sodium Chloride 11.48%
Sucrose 88.34%
Yeast 0.18%


----------



## jjepeto

@TheThirstyTurtle @bullet there are a number of youtube videos showing DIY mosquito traps using those 3 ingredients from around the house. I tried a few variations last year and caught a whopping zero mosquitos all summer. And that was before I even had a lawn and still had ground ivy covering most of my property.

The propane traps may be the best bet, but they are fairly pricey. And I don't know how effective it will be to lure them to the trap/my property. I'd rather just repel them. There's no way to kill them all.






Edited to add that after a little more research, there's an electric version that has good reviews, still pricey: https://www.megacatch.com/


----------



## 7474

WarEagle26 said:


> 7474 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are my DIY misters. Version 1 manual. 2.0 full auto.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would love to get some more detail about what you used to piece these together and feedback on how well they worked. Was thinking about trying to build something like this myself so any lessons learned would be appreciated. Any video of them in action by any chance?
Click to expand...

 I'll take some up close pictures. Unfortunately no videos, put this out of commission as I upgraded the season.


----------



## Bigdrumnc

I have a Stihl mister-blower and have been using Bifen it for several years and it works fairly well on mosquitos, but not on any kind of fly. For those of you using demand cs-what are you using to spray it? Stihl type blower? Pump sprayer? How are you applying it, barrier spray? Vegetation? Thanks in advance for all replies!


----------



## Kissfromnick

I have a wetlands and the leaks all over using five apps off Cedarcure with Tallstar P trough season and totally mosquito free. This year I add pivot10 to my treatment and property flys free. Had to spoke with the neighbors yesterday about 10 feet away from my property line and it was tones of mosquitoes. Cedarcure best for mosquitoes I try many different things before nothing work like Cedarcure. By the way 5 yers ago use to pay $1300 for season mosquitoes 🦟 treatment. Now it's only $150 and 5 rides on mover with prayer.


----------



## jstephens

TheThirstyTurtle said:


> jjepeto said:
> 
> 
> 
> I spray my house and rest of property with Bifen every 1-2 months in the warm months, but I just mowed and got destroyed by mosquitoes. I think the issue is my next door neighbor is a hoarder and their backyard is heavy tree cover and even more ivy growing on the ground and up the trees. I think the mosquitoes live there and fly over to my yard to land on someone to bite, so never contacting the Bifen. I need to find a way to repel them from coming to my property from the surrounding overgrown and un-maintained properties.
> 
> Has anyone tried this product or have other suggestions?
> 
> SPARTAN MOSQUITO ERADICATOR ONE Acre Starter Pack (2 Boxes); Best Whole Yard Outdoor Killer Barrier Solution; More Effective Than ShortTerm Insect Repellent Trap Mosquito Free Backyard Garden Patio https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07NLJ3G99/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_in4YCbTJQ6KAE
> 
> 
> 
> I have a similar issue where I spray my property with bifen, but my neighbors don't maintain their properties and have a bunch of standing water around. Plus, behind my house is a sort of wetland area with some dense vegetation nearby, and so the mosquitos from that area inevitably make their way over to my yard.
> 
> I tried using Mosquito Barrier one year at the specified rate and didn't notice a difference. I was still getting mosquitoes in my backyard the very next day, but then again I wasn't spraying bifen all around my property at that time. Perhaps doing both together - spraying your property with an insecticide and then using a concentrated garlic spray - may work. The thing with the garlic sprays like Mosquito Barrier is that they need to be reapplied after it rains, so you may need to use a lot of it for continual protection.
> 
> I currently just spray bifen every month or so to my property to help reduce (but not eliminate) the level of mosquitos near me. When I mow, I just wear long pants and apply a small amount of a lemon eucalyptus natural bug repellent to my arms and neck/ears and that makes it tolerable. Whenever I have guests over in the backyard, I spray a natural bug repellent spray on the lawn that I usually get at Lowe's - it comes in a bottle that you attach to a garden hose so you can spray the contents directly on to your lawn. That stuff does a great job keeping the mosquitoes away, but the effect only lasts a few days and costs about $12-15 for each application, so I only use it sparingly whenever we have a get-together.
> 
> I've just accepted that my lawn will never be truly mosquito-free for the whole summer no matter what I spray, and that's mostly because of my neighbors' lack of maintenance of their properties and the wetland behind my house. But I can minimize the prevalence of bugs somewhat, and for maybe a day or two completely eliminate mosquitoes using the Lowe's natural bug repellent spray product.
Click to expand...

I would suggest buying a thermacell product and using that while you have guest over or are planning on being outside for a decent amount of time. I've been using them for hunting in swamps (sitting still for hours in the worst mosquito haven on earth) for years and never have issues. They make a lot of home versions now that actually run on camp butane gas and are very economical and very effective.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+

Applied 1oz per gallon of Talstar with 1oz per 4 gallons of Exponent around the perimeter of the house on Saturday with a backpack blower. Was out with the wife last night enjoying a fire. We didn't see or get bite by a single mosquito! Big difference from previous years


----------



## jjepeto

Has anyone tried the GreenStrike mosquito preventer? It seems like an interesting solution, but I'm wondering if it could be done cheaper in a DIY setup. There's an older model on amazon for $120 and a newer model for $300. I like the idea as it seems like a better long term solution to drastically reduce, but probably not eliminate a mosquito population. Reviews on amazon are all over the board, as I'm sure people expect immediate results and therefor have a lot of skepticism in their low star review.

GreenStrike marketing video
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gdYwgcPlC0Y

Edit to add that it is $229 on their website, and $299 on amazon. The $120 version requires a manual flushing of the water, the more expensive ones do it automatically with battery power.


----------



## jjepeto

jjepeto said:


> Has anyone tried the GreenStrike mosquito preventer? It seems like an interesting solution, but I'm wondering if it could be done cheaper in a DIY setup. There's an older model on amazon for $120 and a newer model for $300. I like the idea as it seems like a better long term solution to drastically reduce, but probably not eliminate a mosquito population. Reviews on amazon are all over the board, as I'm sure people expect immediate results and therefor have a lot of skepticism in their low star review.
> 
> GreenStrike marketing video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit to add that it is $229 on their website, and $299 on amazon. The $120 version requires a manual flushing of the water, the more expensive ones do it automatically with battery power.


I decided not to go with the Green Strike product. I think it could be a really good product, but it's a big price for what it is. Maybe in the future I will give it a shot. I decided to buy a BG-GAT trap that works on the same principle of attracting females to stagnant water, but the BG-GAT traps/kills the pregnant female before or after they lay the eggs. The larva and the female die. The main reason I chose it is because it is passive (no power required) and doesn't need physical interactions every 3 days like the manual Green Strike. I did a ton of research on different traps and this one has a lot of hype.

Since I can't just spray chemicals all over my neighbors's properties, I have to go with a systematic population reduction approach to try to lure females to traps in which they can't reproduce or their larva dies. If this seems to be successful I will probably add 2 or 3 more BG-GAT traps, and I'm also considering adding one of the Biogents powered fan traps as well.

I'll post an update on the trap once it arrives and I get it setup for a while.

BG-GAT trap info page

BG-Mosquitaire (the powered fan trap)


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie

Has anyone tried the In2Care system? I had it installed about two weeks ago which is about the earliest I'll see results so I can't comment yet.

https://youtu.be/qmDFdVaJg0U

I'm not sure how to put the video in here but above is a link to how it works. Apparently it's what Disneyworld used with the whole Zika thing to keep their mosquito population down. I think it's fairly new but I wanted to see if anyone else had heard of it.


----------



## jjepeto

@Bermuda_Newbie very interesting system. I just don't like that you are required to have it professionally installed and serviced. I would rather do it myself. I'll be interested in hearing your results. Do you own the traps or are they owned by the pest company that installed them? It looks like it would be a highly effective system.


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie

@jjepeto 
You sign up for a season package and it's prorated depending on when you get it in the season. They own the equipment and they come out and service it every month. The system is licensed by the government so not just anyone can install it. There's only one company that does it here. Frankly I'm surprised they allow it in California at all considering how many chemicals are banned here. We have the aegypti mosquito here that can carry all the nasty diseases. What sucks is it's not just an evening/nighttime/morning mosquito but are out all day even in the sun. We weren't able to use our yard at all without getting eaten to pieces. When my two year old comes in with ten spots on her leg from play in the yard for an hour, it's time to do something. Last year my husband sprayed the Seven stuff on the grass that was supposed help but there's standing water in so many places including my neighbors' yard that it didn't work well. I'm hoping this will be more effective than that was. Plus killing off all the butterflies and bees I think upset my husband. He said he felt terrible after applying it once he saw them dying on the lawn.


----------



## craigdt

To go along with my existing bifenthrin applications, I just ordered some Cyzmic-CS and Nyguard IGR.

Hopefully adding those to the rotation will help significantly.

Have to take it seriously, since my wife is pregnant.

Edit-
My loot arrived!


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts

To those using Talstar P or other bifenthrin products, do you guys notice any decrease in bee activity? I don't want to harm useful pollinators, but at the same time I get eaten up by mosquitos with bites that swell to 3" wide. I could avoid using them on the shrubs and flowers and only spray on walls and fences as others recommended.


----------



## Kissfromnick

DuncanMcDonuts said:


> To those using Talstar P or other bifenthrin products, do you guys notice any decrease in bee activity? I don't want to harm useful pollinators, but at the same time I get eaten up by mosquitos with bites that swell to 3" wide. I could avoid using them on the shrubs and flowers and only spray on walls and fences as others recommended.


 I'm using Talstar P in combination with Cedarcure and bees still all over my flowers and fruits trees


----------



## Boberto

This is my first time trying to 'control' mosquitos in my yard. I do have a wood/marsh tree line in the back of my house and not much vegetation else where. For my first attempt, I'm going to see if I can get away with using just Cutter's backyard spray https://www.homedepot.com/p/Cutter-...ckyard-Bug-Control-Spray-HG-61067-6/100211822 to really just hit the wooded area to hopefully get a bulk of them, and then go to the tiki/bug zapper type items on the decks.

It would be nice to not have to buy something like a mist-blower and another 1-2 bottles of chemicals, but we'll see!


----------



## gm560

DuncanMcDonuts said:


> To those using Talstar P or other bifenthrin products, do you guys notice any decrease in bee activity? I don't want to harm useful pollinators, but at the same time I get eaten up by mosquitos with bites that swell to 3" wide. I could avoid using them on the shrubs and flowers and only spray on walls and fences as others recommended.


You just need to be careful where you spray. Non-flowering shrubs and trees should be fine. I would avoid anything that flowers, though.


----------



## gm560

Boberto said:


> This is my first time trying to 'control' mosquitos in my yard. I do have a wood/marsh tree line in the back of my house and not much vegetation else where. For my first attempt, I'm going to see if I can get away with using just Cutter's backyard spray https://www.homedepot.com/p/Cutter-...ckyard-Bug-Control-Spray-HG-61067-6/100211822 to really just hit the wooded area to hopefully get a bulk of them, and then go to the tiki/bug zapper type items on the decks.
> 
> It would be nice to not have to buy something like a mist-blower and another 1-2 bottles of chemicals, but we'll see!


Just FYI:
The AI in the cutter product you linked to is Lambda-cyhalothrin, same as Demand/Cyzmic. If it is successful, the latter will be much more cost effective on a per app basis (The 8oz bottle of Cyzmic is about 80% cheaper if my calculation is correct). I also don't know for a fact, but I suspect the Cutter stuff is not the micro encapsulated version that Cyzmic is, which will help the AI last longer outside. So I suspect you could get a superior product, for way less. You don't need a mist blower, either. I use a cheap 1 gallon pump sprayer from HD. Only downside is you have to mix it yourself.


----------



## Boberto

gm560 said:


> Boberto said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first time trying to 'control' mosquitos in my yard. I do have a wood/marsh tree line in the back of my house and not much vegetation else where. For my first attempt, I'm going to see if I can get away with using just Cutter's backyard spray https://www.homedepot.com/p/Cutter-...ckyard-Bug-Control-Spray-HG-61067-6/100211822 to really just hit the wooded area to hopefully get a bulk of them, and then go to the tiki/bug zapper type items on the decks.
> 
> It would be nice to not have to buy something like a mist-blower and another 1-2 bottles of chemicals, but we'll see!
> 
> 
> 
> Just FYI:
> The AI in the cutter product you linked to is Lambda-cyhalothrin, same as Demand/Cyzmic. If it is successful, the latter will be much more cost effective on a per app basis (The 8oz bottle of Cyzmic is about 80% cheaper if my calculation is correct). I also don't know for a fact, but I suspect the Cutter stuff is not the micro encapsulated version that Cyzmic is, which will help the AI last longer outside. So I suspect you could get a superior product, for way less. You don't need a mist blower, either. I use a cheap 1 gallon pump sprayer from HD. Only downside is you have to mix it yourself.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the info! :thumbup: So I already ordered a bottle of the Cutter to test out, if it works semi-decently, I'll go the Cyzmic route next. One of my concerns is that a pump sprayer doesn't have the output to get higher up on trees/brush.


----------



## gm560

Boberto said:


> gm560 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boberto said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first time trying to 'control' mosquitos in my yard. I do have a wood/marsh tree line in the back of my house and not much vegetation else where. For my first attempt, I'm going to see if I can get away with using just Cutter's backyard spray https://www.homedepot.com/p/Cutter-...ckyard-Bug-Control-Spray-HG-61067-6/100211822 to really just hit the wooded area to hopefully get a bulk of them, and then go to the tiki/bug zapper type items on the decks.
> 
> It would be nice to not have to buy something like a mist-blower and another 1-2 bottles of chemicals, but we'll see!
> 
> 
> 
> Just FYI:
> The AI in the cutter product you linked to is Lambda-cyhalothrin, same as Demand/Cyzmic. If it is successful, the latter will be much more cost effective on a per app basis (The 8oz bottle of Cyzmic is about 80% cheaper if my calculation is correct). I also don't know for a fact, but I suspect the Cutter stuff is not the micro encapsulated version that Cyzmic is, which will help the AI last longer outside. So I suspect you could get a superior product, for way less. You don't need a mist blower, either. I use a cheap 1 gallon pump sprayer from HD. Only downside is you have to mix it yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the info! :thumbup: So I already ordered a bottle of the Cutter to test out, if it works semi-decently, I'll go the Cyzmic route next. One of my concerns is that a pump sprayer doesn't have the output to get higher up on trees/brush.
Click to expand...

Totally! It's a good low investment test. Better than spending $40 on a bottle to find out it doesn't work. I figured if you decide the results are what you are looking for, it would be nice to save some coin in the future.

Another product, same AI, that they say can be used in a hose end sprayer. This is the non-encapsulated version. I don't see why you couldn't use Cyzmic in a hose end, either, although I have never seen anyone explicitly say so. With either, you would just need to figure out the correct mix rate. Cutter is 0.16% of the AI, so you could use that as a bellwether.

https://www.domyown.com/cyonara-97-questions-pq-428.html?products_id=428&paginationlink=product_questions.php&keywords=hose


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts

@Kissfromnick and @gm560 Thanks for putting my conscience at ease! The wife is scared of bees but they're useful for the environment. Mosquitos can burn in hell. I'll pick up some Talstar P soon.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

DuncanMcDonuts said:


> @Kissfromnick and @gm560 Thanks for putting my conscience at ease! The wife is scared of bees but they're useful for the environment. Mosquitos can burn in hell. I'll pick up some Talstar P soon.


I sprayed our front porch area with BIfen and have seen no change to the damn wood boring bees. They are still eating the hell out of our bench out front.


----------



## BenC

Dallaslawnnut said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, put up a bat house! They eat tons of bugs. I have one I need to put up.
> 
> 
> 
> Need to know more! Is there one you recommend? Can it go anywhere on side of house?
Click to expand...

I'm wanting to put some up as well, we have a bunch of bats. From what I hear, placement is important and hard to predict what will bring them in. Best to put a few up and if one get bats then your lucky.


----------



## mattw10517

Boberto said:


> This is my first time trying to 'control' mosquitos in my yard. I do have a wood/marsh tree line in the back of my house and not much vegetation else where. For my first attempt, I'm going to see if I can get away with using just Cutter's backyard spray https://www.homedepot.com/p/Cutter-...ckyard-Bug-Control-Spray-HG-61067-6/100211822 to really just hit the wooded area to hopefully get a bulk of them, and then go to the tiki/bug zapper type items on the decks.
> 
> It would be nice to not have to buy something like a mist-blower and another 1-2 bottles of chemicals, but we'll see!


I used the Cutter product with pretty good success last year. Helps with the mosquitos and preventing bag worms in my arborvitae. I stocked up earlier this year when Amazon has it for $5 a bottle. Thus far I'm a happy customer. I sprayed maybe 2 weeks ago and didn't notice any mosquitos sitting outside last night.


----------



## jjepeto

I thought I'd share this picture I took of the sticky card from my BG GAT trap. This is about 3 weeks of catch. We got a bunch of rain so I wanted to put a fresh card in for the swarm of mosquitoes that always comes a few days after a rain.










So far I'm really happy with the trap. I would like to get 2 more so that I can have better coverage. I got mine and put it out sometime in June, but next year I will put it out much earlier so that it's out when the first ones of the year emerge. Un-scientifically, I feel like I've noticed a stark difference in the amount of mosquitoes flying around and number of bites. I spent one evening around dusk picking veggies in the garden without bug spray and had no bites!


----------



## Jconnelly6b

Just sprayed first app of Talstar P this evening after messing around with Mavrik Perimeter for the last year with little success.

Worried about the pollinators but I didn't spray any of them, only evergreens and 6' up the perimeter of the house.

Also worried about the "outside cats" that my wife feeds on the porch. One of them absolutely would not go away when I was spraying the porch and then later she was laying right against the wall. Read the fact sheet and it seems there should be little to no effect at the use concentration, but when you read how it causes paralysis at higher concentrations it's a little scary.


----------



## jhealy748

I am at work so I can't check right now but I am guessing Talstar P and Tempo SC are the same AI? I have just always used Tempo and hadn't hear d of the Talstar P before. My concern is that I was told that Tempo will kill grass etc. and wondered if this was true. I will make sure to spray all the vertical surfaces of my home and hopefully keep it off the grass. I never knew it wasn't the grass that they came from! Thanks for all the info I learn something new everyday here at TLF!


----------



## stogie1020

What are all of your thoughts on wearing a mask while spraying Bifen (Talstar) along with other herbicides, etc. and what type would you recommend?

Would something like this be effective?

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B002NMFLU2/?coliid=I1DV9R8219YUAL&colid=2H34195D3DU84&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it


----------



## Gilley11

If spraying with a backpack sprayer or garden sprayer I personally wouldn't worry about the mask. Just don't spray on a windy day or anything. If you're spraying it with a fogger, wear a mask. The mask you linked will do. I actually won't spray any chemicals on a windy day.


----------



## stogie1020

@Gilley11 Thanks. When I spray (with handheld tank sprayer), I often spray the eaves of the house and above my head when I am spraying windows, and I just want to try to protect myself as much as I can within reason. Plus, the mask will scare the neighbors  .


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts

I wear that mask while spraying anything. Fertilizer, soil amendments, pre/post emergents, insecticides. doesn't matter. My neighbors can judge me while envying my lawn.


----------



## stogie1020

Thanks Duncan, good to know it works.


----------



## g-man

@stogie1020 I think the label describes what to wear. That one's looks pretty good.


----------



## stogie1020

Thanks g-man, I think it's rated for 100% VOCs so it should be effective for the fine mist of what I spray. I have a 2 1/2 year old who is potty training and a 2 month old who is not, I will test the mask out in those extreme conditions and see if it really filters everything out...


----------



## ScottW

TN Hawkeye said:


> I sprayed our front porch area with BIfen and have seen no change to the damn wood boring bees. They are still eating the hell out of our bench out front.


A few months late for this reply to be of use to you, but maybe to someone else...
Carpenter bees just love my wood fence posts, and they seem remarkably resistant to many sprays. The insecticide cocktails most people use for mosquitoes don't seem to prevent them. I've hit them squarely with a stream from those 20-ft jet wasp & hornet spray cans and they keep hovering like nothing happened. If these products do anything to carpenter bees, it sure doesn't happen quickly.
What actually works is a dusting product e.g. delta dust applied on/into the holes as soon as you notice them. You should start seeing dead carpenter bees within a day or two. They'll vacate the premises for a little while, then in another month or two you'll have to dust the wood again to discourage others that will try to move in. It's a constant battle, but the dust will git 'em. :thumbup:

As for skeeters, I do the Talstar P + NyGuard combo tank mixed in my backpack sprayer. Talstar at 1 oz/gal and NyGuard at 3 ml/gal. On 1/3 acre in the 'burbs with a privacy fenced back yard, I need 4 gallons to cover the entire fence up to 6 ft off the ground, all exterior walls of house, sides of storage sheds, the front porch area, window sills, under the eaves, around tree trunks, underside of shrub foliage, undersides of patio furniture. This is essentially any vertical surface, and the underside of anything where they would like to grab some shade during the mid-day heat and sun, only avoiding bee & butterfly areas and any plants that I might eventually eat.

From late spring through fall this year I only needed 3 applications of the Talstar + NyGuard combo to keep skeeters suppressed pretty well. It surely helped that we had no significant rain for most of August & September. Products probably stuck around longer, plus the drier conditions were less conducive for skeeter breeding. In previous years with more typical rain amounts I've done 4 apps, typically once a month or so, non-scientifically determined by whenever I notice them increasing in number again.


----------



## Green

What time of year in the Northeast should I start putting out mosquito drunks in standing water again?

Last year I started seeing the first few mosquitoes in mid or late Feb while the ground was still frozen. Do they survive the Winter?


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie

Green said:


> What time of year in the Northeast should I start putting out mosquito drunks in standing water again?
> 
> Last year I started seeing the first few mosquitoes in mid or late Feb while the ground was still frozen. Do they survive the Winter?


I read an article about this. It's true that most mosquitoes go away once the temperatures reach a certain low but they've found that some live in freezing climates under rocks and around water where the temperature in that spot allows them to survive.


----------



## Green

Bermuda_Newbie said:


> I read an article about this. It's true that most mosquitoes go away once the temperatures reach a certain low but they've found that some live in freezing climates under rocks and around water where the temperature in that spot allows them to survive.


That's interesting! You would think some must survive over Winter. And there so many species.


----------



## madburg

Hello, can anyone recommend which teejet tips to use for spraying Bifen IT Insecticide with a battery backpacker sprayer type (e.g. Chapin 24v )?


----------



## zenmower

My go to.


----------



## smurg

Anyone tank mix Bifenthrin with a fungicide since they can both be soil applied?


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts

@smurg This doesn't answer your question but for mosquito control, they recommend spraying vertical surfaces where mosquitoes tend to land rather than the soil.


----------



## craigdt

Here's my supplies this year.

Going to rotate chems, add the insect growth regulator, and try a couple types of traps to draw them away from living areas.


----------



## RAYJAY

Hi all new here got a sr200 with motor driven pump, using Bifen IT, Permethrin SFR, and Pivot 10. what application rate do you all use and what time of day is the best to spray ? I know starting a little late this year

thanks 
Jeff


----------



## gm560

I don't think time of day matters all that much since the product just dries, nothing to be absorbed or anything like that. I do watch the weather pretty closely though,. You want minimal wind and a few hours for the product to dry before any precipitation.


----------



## turfnsurf

craigdt said:


> Here's my supplies this year.
> 
> Going to rotate chems, add the insect growth regulator, and try a couple types of traps to draw them away from living areas.


@craigdt I was curious if there was a particular reason you have bifen and permethrin? Did you buy them both to compare results? Did you buy one and then get the other for the purpose of getting better results? Just asking because I am learning and it seems like those products are an either/or choice as opposed to an "both" or "and" choice. I am new to this so I am learning.


----------



## M5Pilot

I use a Stihl SR430 and have a new product arriving today called Proflex CSI. I just spray my property as a homeowner but this new product has everything already mixed in and claims 90 days. I will be happy with 45 days. I don't have to buy 3 products and measure and mix. Hard to find reviews as it's fairly new. BTW Do your own pest control has a sale that ends today.


----------



## craigdt

turfnsurf said:


> craigdt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my supplies this year.
> 
> Going to rotate chems, add the insect growth regulator, and try a couple types of traps to draw them away from living areas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @craigdt I was curious if there was a particular reason you have bifen and permethrin? Did you buy them both to compare results? Did you buy one and then get the other for the purpose of getting better results? Just asking because I am learning and it seems like those products are an either/or choice as opposed to an "both" or "and" choice. I am new to this so I am learning.
Click to expand...

I had the Bifen from last year, and wanted to try the permethrin- thinking about spraying it on the lawn.

Not sure that they are particularly "either/or", but I believe they tend to be more of a quick knock down product, vs longer residual.


----------



## turfnsurf

craigdt said:


> turfnsurf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> craigdt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my supplies this year.
> 
> Going to rotate chems, add the insect growth regulator, and try a couple types of traps to draw them away from living areas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @craigdt I was curious if there was a particular reason you have bifen and permethrin? Did you buy them both to compare results? Did you buy one and then get the other for the purpose of getting better results? Just asking because I am learning and it seems like those products are an either/or choice as opposed to an "both" or "and" choice. I am new to this so I am learning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had the Bifen from last year, and wanted to try the permethrin- thinking about spraying it on the lawn.
> 
> *Not sure that they are particularly "either/or", but I believe they tend to be more of a quick knock down product, vs longer residual.*
Click to expand...

Duly noted. I think I want the longevity route. Thanks for responding.


----------



## turfnsurf

craigdt said:


> turfnsurf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> craigdt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had the Bifen from last year, and wanted to try the permethrin- thinking about spraying it on the lawn.
> 
> Not sure that they are particularly "either/or", but I believe they tend to be more of a quick knock down product, vs longer residual.
> 
> 
> 
> Question for you. Most of the comments I've read compare the bifen, permethrin, and cymic based on how long they last. Have you noticed a difference in how they affect your mosquito population? When you said "quick knock down effect" that made me think that one works faster than the other.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## gm560

turfnsurf said:


> Question for you. Most of the comments I've read compare the bifen, permethrin, and cymic based on how long they last. Have you noticed a difference in how they affect your mosquito population? When you said "quick knock down effect" that made me think that one works faster than the other.


I think permethrin is known for a faster knock down. But I think all are all similar chemically and all hinder the nervous systems of insects so not sure how much it will matter. If you want faster knockdown, as well as long residual, you can tank mix Bifen or Cyzmic with "ExciteR ". It would give you instant knockdown with the ExciteR and long residual with the others. Best of both worlds.


----------



## M5Pilot

There is a new product out now called Proflex that I just tried as a homeowner in my Stihl SR 430. They too claim 90 days like some others but what I liked about this is there are 2 IGR's so everything is already mixed into one including fast knockdown. I bought a case to get the bottle price down to 80.00. So now I don't buy pivot or exciteR. Time will tell. I'll be happy with 45 days. A bottle of Pivot 10 and ExciteR together is more than a quart of Proflex.
https://youtu.be/NUvBvZjlGag


----------



## gm560

M5Pilot said:


> There is a new product out now called Proflex that I just tried as a homeowner in my Stihl SR 430. They too claim 90 days like some others but what I liked about this is there are 2 IGR's so everything is already mixed into one including fast knockdown. I bought a case to get the bottle price down to 80.00. So now I don't buy pivot or exciteR. Time will tell. I'll be happy with 45 days. A bottle of Pivot 10 and ExciteR together is more than a quart of Proflex.


Looks like a cool product, basically the equivalent of tank mixing Cyzmic CS and Tekko Pro. I don't see any AI that would be replacing the ExciteR in your cocktail, but for Mosquitoes I don't find the instant knockdown to be all that important anyhow and do not use it. It does look to be a bit more expensive than mixing yourself, but I do like that they have taken the guess work out of Mosquito control.


----------



## jingobah

Hey everyone, is Cyzmic CS & Demand CS basically the same product? Is one better than the other?...thanks


----------



## g-man

Cyzmic is the generic version.


----------



## cbagz

@craigdt

how did that dynatrap work for you so far this summer? They look expensive but wondering how they perform.


----------



## wiread

I've read in a few places to just worry about vertical surfaces when spraying, but our backyard is pretty shaded and these things come up out of the grass like crazy. i watch them do it. I think i'd be missing a lot of skeeters by not spraying my shaded areas wouldn't I?


----------



## ThreeWiggle

Just wanted to chime in about my favorite product purchased in 2020. https://mosquitosnipersystem.com/

I've paired this with my stihl bg 56-ce and it works like a dream. I bought bifen i/t and tekko pro igr to use for treatment. Always looking to refine the chemicals, but i love using the spray/mister. Allows me to hit the eaves of my house and yard all at once.


----------



## mjh648

ThreeWiggle said:


> Just wanted to chime in about my favorite product purchased in 2020. https://mosquitosnipersystem.com/
> 
> I've paired this with my stihl bg 56-ce and it works like a dream. I bought bifen i/t and tekko pro igr to use for treatment. Always looking to refine the chemicals, but i love using the spray/mister. Allows me to hit the eaves of my house and yard all at once.


Just bought this. Pretty genius device. Have you applied recently?

I just put out Demand CS earlier this week and the mosquitos that were biting me haven't been seen.


----------



## ThreeWiggle

mjh648 said:


> ThreeWiggle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanted to chime in about my favorite product purchased in 2020. https://mosquitosnipersystem.com/
> 
> I've paired this with my stihl bg 56-ce and it works like a dream. I bought bifen i/t and tekko pro igr to use for treatment. Always looking to refine the chemicals, but i love using the spray/mister. Allows me to hit the eaves of my house and yard all at once.
> 
> 
> 
> Just bought this. Pretty genius device. Have you applied recently?
> 
> I just put out Demand CS earlier this week and the mosquitos that were biting me haven't been seen.
Click to expand...

I've got some Bifen IT and Tekko Pro IGR left over from last season. I sprayed some last weekend. Going to hit the yard one more time before yard work this weekend.


----------



## UltimateLawn

@ThreeWiggle , how has the Tekko Pro been working? I've done a couple of rounds of it and can't yet see any difference so far. I've moved from Bifen over the Demand CS and recently the Bayer Suspend Polyzone.

Right now I'm about to try anything including sticks of dynamite to rid or at least effectively control the local mosquito population. I have about 2,500 ft² of grass in my back yard, so I don't know how much I can control the mosquito population, but I'm open to keep trying.


----------



## mjh648

@UltimateLawn Did the Demand not work for you? 2 weeks ago I lined my fence and siding with it and finished off the tank with a perimeter spray and I haven't seen anything alive.


----------



## UltimateLawn

@mjh648 , so far the Demand CS seems to be working against some local ant trails just fine. I have also seen a few dead Japanese Beatles (so early?). It's still a little too early to tell if the mosquitos are being beat back. They are only just beginning to arrive. I wanted to get ahead of it this year. I will be putting another application of Demand CS and Tekko Pro in about 30 days or so. I'm thinking about also adding in some of the Suspend Polyzone for any kind of comparative.

All this being said, I did see a first mosquito on my leg yesterday when I was sitting in the back yard.


----------



## cglarsen

cbagz said:


> @craigdt
> 
> how did that dynatrap work for you so far this summer? They look expensive but wondering how they perform.


I've used on the last couple years and it works great on moths and weird bugs that come out at night. It catches mosquitos in the spring and fall here. Not much in summer - probably due to different species dominating at different times of year.


----------



## UltimateLawn

Regarding Demand CS...five mosquitoes this morning hiding under a lawn chair, within two feet of an application point. This is probably going to be a continuous process for several months to see what happens. I may just go to Suspend Polyzone now.


----------



## mjh648

@UltimateLawn Correct me if I am wrong but the only way these mosquitos are going to die is if they land on a surface that has the insecticide on it. What I have found is these mosquitos will fly into your yard and usually land on a horizontal surface so every horizontal surface I could find I sprayed.

I'm not sure you can expect to kill a mosquito if it lands away from where you sprayed. If that's where you see them congregating then spray there too. Going to a new insecticide because you found an area that has mosquitos where you didn't spray I'm not sure is the right play unless you believe that there's no way they could have gotten there without landing on a surface that you have sprayed.

Similarly if you have a small yard and there's a large pooling of water behind a fence line that you sprayed. If the mosquitos are able to get to you without landing on anything that you sprayed you probably won't be able to control them.

That's my theory at least.


----------



## UltimateLawn

Agreed! I'm working to keep my eye out on where they are landing and 'hanging out' and adjusting my application to this. As it is, it looks like they like every surface out here...horizontal and vertical.

My neighbors are close (within 20 feet or so), but so far I'm not seeing any standing puddles that would harbor them. The greatest opportunity is that we have a variety of shrubs and vines in the near areas. Many of these vines are on the same fences (both side) that are at the property boundary. I can spray under the leaves and on the fences, but only on my side.


----------



## mjh648

Good luck. I'm new to the mosquito prevention too but it seems like my application has controlled them but we'll see as time goes on. Keep up updated!


----------



## ThreeWiggle

@UltimateLawn I'm by no means an expert, but isn't the tekko meant to interrupt the growth of eggs and not necessarily kill anything that's flying? It may take longer to see impacts from only tekko applications.


----------



## UltimateLawn

@ThreeWiggle, Tekko and Demand CS were applied in the same spray application, so I was hoping for better results from the Demand CS. My expectations may have to managed. I was planning on going with a monthly spray cycle for both until results were good. I'll think twice about what to do on the next applications. Maybe Suspend Poly instead of Demand CS next time.


----------



## UltimateLawn

Ok, mosquito population is growing again and ants are foraging around the patio. I am going to apply Suspend Poly for the first time tomorrow. Will be adding Tekko Pro for the second app this season.


----------



## mjh648

Came back after 5 weeks with another treatment of Demand CS on siding, patio columns, fence line and perimeter of house. Tried using the blower attachment (Mosquito sniper system) and didn't care for it. Haven't seen many mosquitos since my first treatment.


----------



## UltimateLawn

I applied the following yesterday afternoon....

Suspend Poly @ 1.5 floz/1,000 ft²
Tekko Pro IGR @ 2 floz/1,000 ft²
Bifen XTS @ 0.33 floz/gallon - target of 4.5 gallons across 3,000 ft²

I'll keep an eye on mosquito attacks in the upcoming weeks. I'm curious if the Suspend Poly will give any extended time beyond 4 weeks.


----------



## spaceman_spiff

UltimateLawn said:


> I applied the following yesterday afternoon....
> 
> Suspend Poly @ 1.5 floz/1,000 ft²
> Tekko Pro IGR @ 2 floz/1,000 ft²
> Bifen XTS @ 0.33 floz/gallon - target of 4.5 gallons across 3,000 ft²
> 
> I'll keep an eye on mosquito attacks in the upcoming weeks. I'm curious if the Suspend Poly will give any extended time beyond 4 weeks.


Suspend Poly should protect for 90 days.

I just applied it all over the place inside and out. I started with 0.75 floz/gal on the first app, but upped it to 1.5 floz for a second app around my pool and kids' sandbox where I kept seeing spider webs overnight.


----------



## UltimateLawn

Update on Suspend Poly, Tekko Pro & Bifen XTS application one week ago...

A few days after the application we did see some mosquitoes, particularly in the morning. I was beginning to think this would not help, perhaps because my neighbors were not doing any treatments. Around the fourth day, I'm pretty certain I was beginning to see mosquito population reduction. My general measure was what I could see in the air in the morning and around the patio halogen light in the evening. Yes, it seems to be reducing the population quite a bit!

That being said, we have had about 3 days of cooler weather in the DFW area, so I'm waiting to see how things go after the warm-up this Friday & Saturday.

So far so good!


----------



## sandstorm

UltimateLawn said:


> Update on Suspend Poly, Tekko Pro & Bifen XTS application one week ago...
> 
> A few days after the application we did see some mosquitoes, particularly in the morning. I was beginning to think this would not help, perhaps because my neighbors were not doing any treatments. Around the fourth day, I'm pretty certain I was beginning to see mosquito population reduction. My general measure was what I could see in the air in the morning and around the patio halogen light in the evening. Yes, it seems to be reducing the population quite a bit!
> 
> That being said, we have had about 3 days of cooler weather in the DFW area, so I'm waiting to see how things go after the warm-up this Friday & Saturday.
> 
> So far so good!


Any update?


----------



## UltimateLawn

@sandstorm , Yep....mosquitos are back and strong. However, we have had an enormous amount of rain in DFW since I put down the Suspend, Tekko & Bifen.

I'm set to do another app around the end of May or until we are fairly certain that the rain deluge comes to an end. I may alternate Suspend Poly for Demand CS. I wouldn't say at this point that I'm seeing a difference in results between Suspend Poly and Demand CS, but over time I might discover a trend.

Part of my challenge is that I have a combination of shade and moisture where my patio is as well as I have neighbors just over my fence which is about 10-25 feet away. I'm certain that they are doing nothing for mosquito control.


----------



## UltimateLawn

Death to Mosquitos!  For those of you who wanted a Suspend Poly update...

I applied the following to control the explosion of mosquitos we have had in the last month of rain...

Per 1,000 ft²...
1.5 floz Suspend Poly
2 floz Tekko Pro IGR
0.33 floz/gallon Bifen XTS

This is the same recipe I used in the first application.

This is about 35 days since the first application. In the post above, I did not have good success in mosquito reduction. We have had a month of heavy rains that started just after the first application. It has been consistently damp over the last 30 days creating a huge mosquito problem in my local areal. I suspect that all of the constant rain decayed the Suspend Poly faster than I had hoped.

I am encouraged since four hours after my spray and three hours after night fall...only a few mosquitos were found where last night there were thousands, so something must be working. Probably the Bifen XTS, I believe it has a faster hit than the Suspend Poly and doesn't require the reproductive cycle time like the Tekko.

I will keep a close eye on things for the next three weeks, but I'm planning my next application at the end of that three week interval. This is more frequent than the Suspend Poly is advertised, but my best measure is seeing the reduction and then holding the reduction. Without being too scientific, it is easier for me to see a quick drop rather than a slow rise in the population.

I'll keep the thread updated as things progress.


----------



## UltimateLawn

I was wondering if the group found any advantage in introducing Permethrin as an additional component to Bifenthrin or as a replacement to Bifenthrin.

I'm thinking if already using Bifenthrin, then there is no need for Permethrin. I've heard that Permethrin is a good knock-down (within one hour) and Bifenthrin kicks in at about 4-8 hours.

Thoughts anyone?


----------



## mjh648

probably not as an additional component as they are the same MOA


----------



## UltimateLawn

24 hours later after a hot dry day on the back patio where there is shaded damp area....

Mosquito population looks to be sharply decreased. There were about 3-5 that I could see where typically there might have been 100's in that area of the yard. I also walked to the most damp shaded part of the lawn which is in a mulch bed...pretty much no mosquitos. 30 hours before when I was spraying the mix there was a large population there which now appears to be significantly reduced.

More observations to come...but so far impressed.


----------



## daniel3507

Solutions Pest and Lawn has some good videos on YouTube. Their Cyzmic, Bifen, Tekko Pro, and Permethrin videos helped me out. The one on Permethrin says it absorbs into porous surfaces easily which prevents it from working as well as it could. It can kill in as little as 30 minutes compared to Bifen I/T that can take a few hours. The residual of Bifen I/T is much longer however. They also say Cyzmic CS can't be used as a barrier spray around doors and windows but can be broadcast sprayed in other areas?

I think my plan of attack will be the granular Bifen in the lawn, Talstar P (have on hand) and Tekko Pro along the siding and vertical surfaces. Cyzmic CS as needed around doors and windows. Hopefully this takes care of Mosquito. Bonus if it helps with gnats.


----------



## UltimateLawn

@daniel3507 , fantastic plan! I'm looking forward to hearing your results. I have also used Demand CS two sprays ago. I didn't get the results I had hoped for so I moved over to Suspend Poly. I still have a lot of the Demand CS, so I will most likely rotate it in.

As for a few hours with Bifen vs immediate with Permethrin, I will stick with the Bifen XTS in my normal schedule.

Right now I'm just looking for the recipe that works reasonably enough for us to sit in the back patio without getting attacked!

I used the Thermacell product last year with only mediocre results. Their marketing says that their active ingredient (d-cis/trans allethrin) is based on the chrysanthemum flower as I've also seen for Permethrin. Sounds like they are both designed for a quicker response. I am going to stick with my current mix of Suspend Poly, Bifen XTS and Tekko Pro, but try to do a spray frequency of every three weeks. I think the trick here is overlap the treatments on a higher frequency to keep up with the mosquito lifecycles.

Maybe if I have a need to, I can supplement a spray of Permethrin in the early afternoon, then have guests over in the evening. Kind of an on-demand purpose.

Anyone know if the Permethrin has any lingering odor that would cause concern?


----------



## daniel3507

I love Thermacell. We have one for camping and another for our patio. They work well as long as the wind is calm.


----------



## UltimateLawn

@daniel3507 , Regarding Thermacell, I agree. We put two units out when we want to use the patio, one to the North and the other to the South. Until I started spraying other chemicals it was not enough to create a barrier and we would have to put them within 2-3 feet of us breathing the Thermacell exhaust.

I'm thinking a round of Permethrin between my mix rounds about 4-8 hours before we want to gather should help things out.


----------



## UltimateLawn

Latest update on Bifen, Suspend Poly and Tekko app...

48 hours later including a traditionally damp area at the bottom of our slope...

Mosquito population is definitely decreased! I walked on to the backyard patio on a 85° evening at 9:30pm when I would normally get swarmed and there was not a mosquito to be found. I walked to the back of the property to the damp soil area and I could only find 1 mosquito! I couldn't believe it. At that point I was walking around shaking shrubs, some ivy on the picket fence...no mosquitos.

So it looks like I have a working mix. At this point I'll watch for change, but my plan is to apply this mix on a 3 week interval through the summer. If the mosquito population continues to be well controlled, then I will probably move it to a 4-5 week interval. Part of this is seeing how the Suspend Poly works in terms of lasting protection.

Of note...

I applied my two mixes with a two gallon sprayer equipped with a TeeJet AIC air inducted nozzle. I did not use a mister/fogger device. That being said, I did work very diligently trying to cover all shrub under-leaf surfaces, on mulch around plants, no spray on flowering shrubs and also on the wooden fence pickets themselves.


----------



## jayhawk

I put on IGR https://store.doyourownpestcontrol.com/martins-igr-insect-growth-regulator
And demand cs generic

I am pleasantly surprised .....seems to be fewer of those, I can piss outside w/o being attacked :lol:


----------



## UltimateLawn

In just under two weeks after my Suspend Poly, Bifen XTS and Tekko Pro app, the mosquito population has been on the rebound.

I wanted to try a first round of Permethrin at the 0.5% emulsion rate, so I sprayed it tonight. There was a slight odor, but nothing that lasted longer than 30 minutes since it was drying pretty quickly in the heat.

I am not expecting a long residual, but it appears that the population was greatly reduced within a few hours.

I'm thinking of doing the Suspend Poly, Bifen XTS and Tekko Pro apps every four weeks and then rotating an app of Permethrin two weeks after.


----------



## Mewwwda

I sprayed Cyzmic CS last year, and got a much longer lasting control over mosquitoes and any other insect for that matter than I have with Talstar P this year.

After spraying Cyzmic CS, it felt like the mosquitoes didn't bother me for 2 months or longer. I would get eaten alive while working in my garden and after spraying it I didn't see any bugs for weeks. This year, I ordered Talstar and just haven't been that impressed with the residual. It seems to have pretty good control for about 10-12 days, then I'll get attacked again.

I had a little bit of Demand left that I sprayed about 7 days ago and I haven't seen the first bug around the house that is actually alive since. I have broadcast the entire yard before, but this time I just did the side of the house, under shrub leaves, and about a 2' perimeter around the house. Got swarmed with flies year too, I've seen double the amount of dead flies with the Demand CS vs Talstar.

I'll be ordering more Demand CS soon. Did have a question about Suspend Polyzone though, does it have close to the same control that Demand gives with a longer lasting residual? Does it actually last 90 days?


----------



## UltimateLawn

@Mewwwda , so far it is still too early to tell on Suspend Poly. I'm going to do another app in a few more weeks. I am trying to keep a 4-week interval with the Suspend Poly to confirm it is actually knocking the mosquitos back. I think that I may not be having much success yet since I have not applied multiple times to address the end and start of new larvae life cycles.

Ironically, given the decision to Suspend Poly I wanted to start using my Demand CS, so I applied it to the back yard turf since we have been seeing some fleas. Threw down some Tekko Pro as well. I have not done turf sprays for the mosquitos - only bed mulch, fence, house walls and shrubbery underbrush.

App rates were...
Demand CS - 7ml = 0.2366 floz = 0.47 Tbsp / 1,000 ft²
Tekko Pro - 1 Floz / 1,000 ft²


----------



## UncleFoolio

I'm new to this, but...ordered Bifen I/T, and put an application of .5 oz/gallon down around my front shrubs, side "jasmine" that's pretty much all shade, and up the walls.

I definitely noticed a HUGE decrease in mosquitos and bites. To the point of- for the week after, I could actually do work in the front yard, and no bites. Like @UltimateLawn , I started noticing a slight uptick after the 2 week mark. After not really seeing any "frequency of reapplication" guidance in the Bifen label, came to the forum last night, and it seemed most were reapplying around the 3-4 week mark for Bifen at least.

Am thinking about dialing it back a bit, and going with .3oz/gallon and see if I can achieve similar results. At any rate...can at least wear shorts in the front yard again.


----------



## UltimateLawn

After the Demand CS and Tekko Pro lawn apps I had a lingering insecticide odor for about three days. It has now passed. I have used Tekko Pro in the Suspend Poly mix before, so I think the odor was from the Demand CS. Anyone else have this extended odor.

In terms of results, there appears to be a decline in the population in the patio area where the shade and shrubbery are. I am going to be dropping the Suspend/Bifenthrin/Tekko mix in two more weeks. It feels like regular and frequent apps produce better results rather than just one chemical claim of extended durations.


----------



## UltimateLawn

Applied the Suspend Poly, Tekko Pro & Bifen XTS mix on Saturday evening. As of tonight there are pretty much no mosquitos in the immediate area. I'm not certain but the Demand CS I applied over the back lawn might be helping as well. I think the repeating 4-week pattern including the IGR (Tekko Pro) may be affecting the mosquito lifecycles. I will keep monitoring.

Next spray is on July 7th with the Permethrin knock-down. More to come...


----------



## daniel3507

I'm happy with the results I got from spraying Talstar P and Tekko Pro. Looking like I'm due for another application though.


----------



## Katodude

I use a multi pronged approach. First I start with 2 mosquito magnets to cover my 1/2 acre lot. Each one is supposed to cover and acre, but we are an overkill kind of family. They handle about 95% of the mosquitos. Then I spray. I used to use Bifin, but I just tried Demand CS with Nygard IGR. It rained about an hour after I applied it so I dont think I am getting the full effect. But it seems to be working really well. As a side effect it seems to have inhibited my whitefly population on my ficus (although I dont think it is rated for that). I will be spraying Dominion 2l next week to hit the whitefly again and expect that do hurt the mosquitoes as well.

I would love to know if there are products that have a different MOA from Demand? I think rotation of different products would be a good idea.


----------



## UltimateLawn

My wife got three bites today…in the daytime! I will continue the program but I might not be able to stop them all with neighbors being so close to our backyard.


----------



## UltimateLawn

Sprayed Permethrin on July 3rd, just before the holiday. Knockdown was really good. It had an odor during the spray and for about 90 minutes after while it dried. The odor dissipated quickly thereafter.

As of tonight the mosquitos were back strong - probably related to some recent rain the night before. So I sprayed the Permethrin tonight and again...very good results for knock down. I am going to probably standardize on using the Permethrin for the maintenance between sprays vs. my more expensive mix of Suspend Poly, Tekko and Bifen XTS. I'll continue to spray that mix every 4 weeks.

I am winning the war even with close neighbors, but it does require constant maintenance or the mosquitos flare up again.


----------



## ionicatoms

Alright, the Inzecto mosquito trap is finally on domyown. I ordered 2 to try them out. The ceramic chips aren't out yet; obviously they are meant to be used together, but I'm hoping to see some positive results anyway.


----------



## UltimateLawn

@ionicatoms , it will be good to see how the Inzecto goes. Interesting. Invite them to lay eggs in standing water and zap them while laying and then the eggs/larvae in the water. Sounds like a good approach, particularly in normally damp areas.

Well, it's been 15 days since my last Permethrin app. 4 weeks since my last Suspend Poly, Bifen XTS and Tekko Pro app. So I did my alternating round tonight of...

2 floz per 1,000 ft² Tekko Pro IGR
1.5 floz per 1,000 ft² Suspend Poly
2 Gallon sprayer with 0.66 floz Bifen XTS

So far...

I'm not seeing long residual from Suspend Poly (or Demand CS). I think it probably has better results when sprayed on foundation walls and porous surfaces as compared to mulch and leaf undersides. In addition these encapsulated pesticides have two weaknesses...

First is they are expensive per app. If I'm not getting long residual, then why pay the price?

Second, all of these encapsulated pesticides require larger droplets and lower pressures to keep the capsules intact. I would prefer when treating for mosquitoes that I can use higher pressure and smaller droplets to create a more mist-like application. I am happy with the mist I'm getting from my sprayer with other pesticide apps and would prefer not to have to buy some loud mister. I have neighbors and want to ensure the spray stays within the confines of my yard.

In the case of mosquitoes I don't think I'm going with encapsulated pesticides anymore. I'll use the remaining Suspend Poly and Demand CS for other apps on hard surfaces like ants or roaches.

Bifen XTS is working well as is the Tekko, but since I've sprayed these in rounds with the Suspend Pro, I'm not yet certain which chemical is helping the most. Since I'm getting fair to good knockdown I'm thinking this is the Bifen XTS in the mix (not the Suspend Poly). The knockdown appears to be in about the 24-48 hour time frame post spray. As for Tekko...in IGR I trust, but I can't measure it unless I'm looking for reduction across mosquito lifecycles with is difficult. It almost feels like a preventative.

I'm seeing good knockdown with the Permethrin apps. I spray, it smells, 3 hours later...no mosquitoes. Lasting time is only about 3-5 days in the heat of summer. So far I have not been spraying it with any IGR. Maybe I should increase the frequency of the Tekko Pro with all the $$$'s I'll save on not spraying Suspend Poly or Demand CS.

I would be interested in hearing what others are thinking about these encapsulated pesticides in treating for mosquitoes.


----------



## SodFace

I've just been spraying Bifenthrin and it seems to be reducing the mosquito population. There's still quite a few around, however. Behind my house I have an area of wildflowers then bushes and trees.

Is there a barrier product to try? Or should I get one of those thermacell patio shield or similar products to keep them away when on the patio in the evening? Anyone have a good deterrent product?


----------



## UltimateLawn

I haven't found a good deterrent product. Either kill them outright or find a way to attract then elsewhere so they prefer spending time there.

I have used Thermacell with reasonable results.

I prefer to just spray Permethrin before an evening outing to beat then back. Seems to be the only thing that delivers the best effect, even though it is short lived. Maybe in combination with the Thermacell?


----------



## SodFace

UltimateLawn said:


> I haven't found a good deterrent product. Either kill them outright or find a way to attract then elsewhere so they prefer spending time there.
> 
> I have used Thermacell with reasonable results.
> 
> I prefer to just spray Permethrin before an evening outing to beat then back. Seems to be the only thing that delivers the best effect, even though it is short lived. Maybe in combination with the Thermacell?


Thank you for sharing the insight!

So your new rotation is bifen+IGR and then permethrin before a party/visit/whatever?


----------



## UltimateLawn

@SodFace , I've got to burn through the remaining Suspend Poly and Demand CS, so I'll keep those for both the mosquito apps and my monthly early to late summer foundation apps.

Yes, Bifen XTS and Tekko will remain in my spray. I am going to move to an application every two weeks. Every other week I plan to use the Permethrin since it has a quick knockdown. Yes, Permethrin is good before a backyard outing...just remember that it does have some pesticide odor for about 1-2 hours immediately after applying. Cooler weather might extend this time. Here in north Texas it dries very quickly.

The real challenge I have is our fence line is very close to our back patio...10 ft away on two sides. There is not much I can do on the neighbor's sides.

I will need to go to a repellent/attractant strategy. Permethrin for the repellent as needed. What for the attractant? @ionicatoms picked up some Inzecto traps, so I'm wondering if these can act as attractants away from the patio.

FWIW, my wife and I got hit with several bits this morning. This is two days after the Suspend Poly, Bifen XTS and Tekko Pro app. Disappointing.


----------



## jayhawk

We've had rain 6-7 days .....not just sprinkle, no way some wasnt washed away. I am still happy with results. I may drop some a week earlier as a result


----------



## UltimateLawn

Mosquitos in the backyard are brutal even after the recent Suspend Poly spray, so...

Sprayed an app of Permethrin, Tekko Pro and Bifen for another mosquito attack (around 8:00pm) when there was mosquito activity.

*Levels below...*
Permethrin - 1.67 floz / 1,000 ft²
Bifen/Talstar-P - 1 floz / 1,000 ft²
Tekko Pro IGR - 2 floz / 1,000 ft²

I checked on mosquito activity two hours after the app and all looked good. Permethrin smell went away after about 90 minutes drying. So far impressed with the Permethrin knockdown. While not final, it looks like a weekly Permethrin, Bifen and Tekko Pro app might be the right combination of effectiveness, lowest frequency and reasonable cost. I like doing the app on Thursday evenings so the knockdown helps the weekend be a bit more enjoyable.


----------



## UncleFoolio

Have been using Bifen I/T, but- just ordered Permethrin also. Will be following your rate guidance @UltimateLawn . Thanks for the legwork!

The last week or so, I haven't noticed the mosquitos being as bad, at least in my area. Wondering if the 100 deg temps are helping with that, but...you're in Dallas too, so...maybe not.


----------



## UltimateLawn

@UncleFoolio , the high temps seem to be promoting them if you have a highly shady area. My back patio is fully shaded and there is a downward slope towards the back of my property, so the mulch always stay a little damp even in higher temps.

Let me know how your results are with Permethrin...smelly at first, but it does fade quickly in our heat.

I'm also thinking of apply ExciteR with PBO...but I haven't made the decision yet. Given the frequency I'm having to do for these applications, I'm looking for any good cost-effectiveness. So far, the highest expense is the Tekko Pro IGR. I'm still determining if it is really helping.

Good luck!


----------



## ionicatoms

@UltimateLawn I just got my traps in. Oddly I received twice as many as I expected. I only ordered two, but it seems they come in sets of two.


----------



## UltimateLawn

@ionicatoms ...Excellent! Please share the results!

48 hours after the Permethrin, Bifen/Talstar-P, and Tekko Pro IGR...I took a seat on the back patio at 10:00pm and no mosquitos were found even after lounging for about 15 minutes. This is a similar positive effect I had before with only Permethrin. I suspect it will only last about 4-5 days, but I will be watching it closely. My intent is to do the same mix next Thursday evening. I might pull the Bifen out of the mix to slim it down to just Permethrin and Tekko and lower cost per spray. That being said, I'm trying to get through some older Talstar-P, so I will probably mix it in anyway.

Two things different this app compared to before...the first is Bifen was also part of the mix. Also Tekko Pro was sprayed only six days since the previous time. Previously I was spraying Tekko on a 4-week recurring cycle. It looks like the mosquito lifecycle is 8-10 days, so maybe the weekly frequency of Tekko will actually make a difference when I wasn't seeing one before.


----------



## UltimateLawn

We received about 1.3" of rain in DFW over the last 24 hours. Mosquitos are overwhelming. Sprayed another knock-down...

1 floz / 1,000 ft² - Tekko Pro IGR
1 floz / 1,000 ft² - Talstar-P Bifenthrin
1.67 floz / 750 ft² - Permethrin 36.8%

I reduced the application rate of the Tekko Pro in half since it is the most expensive component and I just did the previous application about 3 days ago. 4 hours after the patio areas is damp from the rains and still...no mosquitoes. Permethrin continues to work well at least in a knock-down capacity.

Hopefully the Tekko Pro IGR will kicking in to help with the population. I will probably have to do a mix of repel from here and attract over there. I don't think a kill is enough given how close our patio is to the neighbors (who don't treat their yard). Repel...I've got that covered. Attract...waiting on @ionicatoms to advise on his new Inzecto Mosquito Traps.

https://www.domyown.com/inzecto-mosquito-trap-p-24049.html


----------



## UncleFoolio

Permethrin came today, so put down the 1st app of that this afternoon, rate of 1.67 oz per gallon.. Will see how it goes. Man- you're right about the smell. Just had a disposable covid mask on. May need to revert to my charcoal canister mask.

Jeez...1.3" inches of rain...would have loved that...I'm in Frisco, and got jack squat.


----------



## UltimateLawn

@UncleFoolio ...let us know the results. Check in the early morning or tomorrow evening. Hopefully you will see the knock-down as well.


----------



## UncleFoolio

Mixed results. On the side of the house in the shade, with asian jasmine on the ground, they are generally terrible there. I stood around for a good 5 minutes before I even saw the 1st one, so- that was good.

Out front by the shrubs, was watering some flowers, and- had 2-3 flying around the ankles pretty quickly.

In the back, in a small area of landscaping where I sprayed- watered some pieces of it, and- thick as thieves on me. Had around 4-5 immediately.


----------



## UltimateLawn

@UncleFoolio . I am spraying with a battery powered hand pump sprayer with the finest mist available. I don't have the TeeJet nozzle model handy, but I think it has helped. It would be good to use a mister but I am looking to avoid that. How did you apply the spray?

Also, I have been spraying both under the leaves of shrubs and the mulch as well. I have seen many mosquitoes hiding just under the mulch pieces during the day since it is often shaded under the shrubs and the ground temperature keeps them cool.

Bottom line, I am coming to the conclusion that I am going to have a multi-mode approach with reasonable frequency. As I am sitting on my patio at 9:00pm, I am not getting hit. Of course I am running my Thermacell at the same time.

These mosquitoes are ruthless.

Here is the Thermacell model I am using…


----------



## UncleFoolio

battery powered 2 gallon pump sprayer, with the red teejet XR11004VS. I did do under leaves of shrubs, as well as up around 3ft on the house brick, and then mulch in the front. Not sure of an answer for the front.

Am thinking my issue in the backyard may have been- have a new patch of grass by the "shrubs" (it's more mexican feathergrass and a red yucca). Watered the small area of grass (like 2ft x 2ft), but...didn't spray it. With the water there, am wondering if mosquitos found a nice home to settle into.

On the side with shade/asian jasmine- it did seem to work well. Usually, I'm swarmed in that area, but- took 5 min. before I even found one around me.


----------



## Amoo316

@UltimateLawn I was piddling around on DMO looking for something and ran across this:

https://www.domyown.com/permacap-cs-controlled-release-permethrin-p-2324.html

Controlled release Permethrin. Didn't know if you were aware of it or had tried it?

This was also in the Q&A section, which is what you already appear to be doing IIRC


----------



## UltimateLawn

Amoo316 said:


> @UltimateLawn I was piddling around on DMO looking for something and ran across this:
> 
> https://www.domyown.com/permacap-cs-controlled-release-permethrin-p-2324.html
> 
> Controlled release Permethrin. Didn't know if you were aware of it or had tried it?
> 
> This was also in the Q&A section, which is what you already appear to be doing IIRC


Good find!


----------



## H12Mike

I have been on a regimen of TalstarP @ 1 oz per gallon per 1000 sq ft applied with my Stihl mister/sprayer every 3 weeks. I have reduced the mosquito activity by about 95%. I also use a Thermacell on the back patio. My pest control tech suggested that I would get even better results if I switched to OneGuard.


----------



## jayhawk

H12Mike said:


> I have been on a regimen of TalstarP @ 1 oz per gallon per 1000 sq ft applied with my Stihl mister/sprayer every 3 weeks. I have reduced the mosquito activity by about 95%. I also use a Thermacell on the back patio. My pest control tech suggested that I would get even better results if I switched to OneGuard.


Fyi
Talstar is what the franchise skeeter co is putting out at my neighbor. First he had no idea, then he flagged me down to tell me.


----------



## UltimateLawn

IMHO...Talstar-P/Bifen is very effective against mosquitos.....for around 4-5 days. It gives a good knock-down, but they are back. I feel that Bifen is best used on lawn and house pests.

Mosquitos are an entirely different category! :lol:


----------



## turfnsurf

UltimateLawn said:


> IMHO...Talstar-P/Bifen is very effective against mosquitos.....for around 4-5 days. It gives a good knock-down, but they are back. I feel that Bifen is best used on lawn and house pests.
> 
> Mosquitos are an entirely different category! :lol:


@UltimateLawn have you ever used Cyzmic CS? I heard it lasts longer than Talstar P, but I don't know because I haven't used it myself.


----------



## Mewwwda

@turfnsurf Have both, in my experience, Cyzmic CS definitely lasts longer and does better on knocking down mosquitoes. I'd say a solid month or longer when sprayed on the house, bushes, etc. Few days less in the grass.

Talstar lasts about 8-12 days at most in my experience. Less for mosquitoes, around 12 days for other bugs. Both have a pretty fast kill though, you will be seeing dead bugs in just a few hours.


----------



## UltimateLawn

turfnsurf said:


> UltimateLawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> IMHO...Talstar-P/Bifen is very effective against mosquitos.....for around 4-5 days. It gives a good knock-down, but they are back. I feel that Bifen is best used on lawn and house pests.
> 
> Mosquitos are an entirely different category! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> @UltimateLawn have you ever used Cyzmic CS? I heard it lasts longer than Talstar P, but I don't know because I haven't used it myself.
Click to expand...

@turfnsurf , yes. I've used Demand CS (Cyzmic CS is the 'generic' equivalent). I did a lawn application earlier in the season and it left a significant odor for about 4-5 days. I've also used the other encapsulated product Suspend Poly. I would say both of these do indeed have a longer residual, but I feel it is a more effective longevity for crawling insects, not flying ones. They are excellent on hard surfaces like a foundation perimeter app.

The encapsulated pesticides can't handle higher pressures (typically a max of 30-35 psi) and require a larger droplet size. 
Any higher pressures or smaller droplets risk the capsules bursting - limiting effectiveness for a premium price. As for knockdown I've found Talstar-P and Permethrin better than both Demand CS and Suspend Poly. It is a higher hit with a faster decay, so you get the idea.

For my property I am so close to neighbors that even if I had a longer term pesticide, their yard are not sprayed at all, so they naturally find their way over the fence line. While not the best option, I'm finding that knock downs are best for my situation. They are lower cost, very effective and can be timed (a bit) with when we plan to use the backyard. I have done a spray on a Friday evening and the rest of the weekend has much less mosquitos.

Finally we have peaked the high summer temps, so I will start knocking them back again to enjoy the backyard once temps get down below 80 degrees in the morning (or evening).

Good luck all!


----------



## SeanBB

Guys, wife and kids have been getting eaten up lately and she is over it. I bought one of those light thingys you hang with the fan, seems to work ok. When I say she is over it, I mean, she is over it. Do you guys have something I can buy, maybe a single product or 2 I can mix in the same tank to spray around the yard? My only concern is I have some outdoor reptiles I don't want getting sick.

Thanks so much, I've read this quite a bit and I am still confused on the best route. My goals would be simplicity and safety (for people, pets and plants). Price is not too much of a concern. Thanks!


----------



## feinhorn

SeanBB said:


> Guys, wife and kids have been getting eaten up lately and she is over it. I bought one of those light thingys you hang with the fan, seems to work ok. When I say she is over it, I mean, she is over it. Do you guys have something I can buy, maybe a single product or 2 I can mix in the same tank to spray around the yard? My only concern is I have some outdoor reptiles I don't want getting sick.
> 
> Thanks so much, I've read this quite a bit and I am still confused on the best route. My goals would be simplicity and safety (for people, pets and plants). Price is not too much of a concern. Thanks!


Bifen and IGR will help tons, don't think it will kill lizards, snakes, turtles but it will kill their food source.


----------



## SeanBB

Ok cool. I have some bromeliads with standing water cups and many MANY fruits and vegetables. Nervous about insecticides and my food + pets.

What's the best combo? Biden and talstar?


----------



## SeanBB

Oh god...bifen not biden :lol:


----------



## jayhawk

SeanBB said:


> Guys, wife and kids have been getting eaten up lately and she is over it. I bought one of those light thingys you hang with the fan, seems to work ok. When I say she is over it, I mean, she is over it. Do you guys have something I can buy, maybe a single product or 2 I can mix in the same tank to spray around the yard? My only concern is I have some outdoor reptiles I don't want getting sick.
> 
> Thanks so much, I've read this quite a bit and I am still confused on the best route. My goals would be simplicity and safety (for people, pets and plants). Price is not too much of a concern. Thanks!


I was happy with an IGR and Cyzmic CS . If u have standing water, that's a problem regardless


----------



## feinhorn

SeanBB said:


> Ok cool. I have some bromeliads with standing water cups and many MANY fruits and vegetables. Nervous about insecticides and my food + pets.
> 
> What's the best combo? Biden and talstar?


Bifen and nyguard for me


----------



## Katodude

What application rate are you using for Cyzmic? It seems to work best at its highest application rate which is .8 oz per gallon. This is supposed to have best residual.


----------



## Gfrsh325

Katodude said:


> What application rate are you using for Cyzmic? It seems to work best at its highest application rate which is .8 oz per gallon. This is supposed to have best residual.


I apply Cyzmic CS at the .8/gallon. Seems to work well. I use that with Excite-R and Archer IGR. Usually spray every 4-6 weeks but if i have a party coming up, iIll usually spray Bifen as a maintenance spray the night before a party.


----------



## Katodude

I just received some Excite-R. Eager to try it on my next spray. They are supposed to cut the ficus hedge this weekend so I will give it a good dose afterwards.


----------



## Bombers

Does anyone have the Mosquito Sniper System? A pretty cheap attachment if you already have a sprayer and blower so you don't have to buy into a standalone fogger tool.

https://mosquitosnipersystem.com/home


----------



## ThreeWiggle

Bombers said:


> Does anyone have the Mosquito Sniper System? A pretty cheap attachment if you already have a sprayer and blower so you don't have to buy into a standalone fogger tool.
> 
> https://mosquitosnipersystem.com/home


Yes, I've had it for 2+ years. Big fan. Very effective. Notice nearly immediate results when I spray.


----------



## ionicatoms

UltimateLawn said:


> Attract...waiting on @ionicatoms to advise on his new Inzecto Mosquito Traps.
> 
> https://www.domyown.com/inzecto-mosquito-trap-p-24049.html


@UltimateLawn, overall I didn't seem to have much mosquito pressure throughout 2021. Additionally, I wasn't able to get my hands on the traps until fairly late in the summer. I think it's a little too early for me to conclude anything about the trap efficacy. But I'll continue using the traps this year since I accidentally bought 4 of them (they come two in a box, which is now made clear on the listing). Inzecto sent me a reminder today that I need to get the traps out around February/March timeframe.


----------



## Katodude

I have a mosquito sniper system. I like it, but it could be better. I would like to be able to adjust the flow more. They should have some interchangeable nozzles and then it would be amazing.

Also ficus hedge was whacked. Did a full spray with Excite-R, Cyzmic, and Nygard. Let's see if that took care of the whitefly. But I have not seen a single mosquito since I sprayed.


----------



## spaceman_spiff

Getting chewed alive here in Sacramento. I've got Suspend Polyzone on hand, but mostly for black widows. I see that it's also labeled for mosquitoes. Anyone have success with Polyzone with respect to them?

edit: Just checked the past couple pages and it seems like Suspend Poly isn't super great when it comes to mosquito control. Bummer because I like the 3-month rotation. Looks like I should pick up a jug of Talstar-P?


----------



## Bombers

spaceman_spiff said:


> Getting chewed alive here in Sacramento. I've got Suspend Polyzone on hand, but mostly for black widows. I see that it's also labeled for mosquitoes. Anyone have success with Polyzone with respect to them?
> 
> edit: Just checked the past couple pages and it seems like Suspend Poly isn't super great when it comes to mosquito control. Bummer because I like the 3-month rotation. Looks like I should pick up a jug of Talstar-P?


Just get generic bifen and add in ExciteR for quick knock down.


----------



## spaceman_spiff

Bombers said:


> spaceman_spiff said:
> 
> 
> 
> Getting chewed alive here in Sacramento. I've got Suspend Polyzone on hand, but mostly for black widows. I see that it's also labeled for mosquitoes. Anyone have success with Polyzone with respect to them?
> 
> edit: Just checked the past couple pages and it seems like Suspend Poly isn't super great when it comes to mosquito control. Bummer because I like the 3-month rotation. Looks like I should pick up a jug of Talstar-P?
> 
> 
> 
> Just get generic bifen and add in ExciteR for quick knock down.
Click to expand...

Great thanks! Just ordered exactly those.


----------



## Mmaalumni

Just stumbled on here. Wanted to share my approach on my ear on bugs! 
I got tired of 500 bucks a season to pay a company
So o got a stihl sr 450 backpack sprayer.

I spray a concoction of chemicals….talstar p, permethrin sir, cyzmic cs, ExciteR,tekko pro, archer, cypher tc, maverik, and a surfactant.

This has been super effective as I'm sure you can imagine….debating adding mosquito barrier to it.

After getting the machine and spraying my house and my folks, some of their neighbors asked me to spray, it's a tight neighborhood on a golf course so tons of bugs. Works really well there too. So my free time has declined a bit but the sprayer has paid for itself lol.

Regardless my question is…I have literally been spraying all the grass as well…sounds like this is a waste? That blows! I typically dial it back to less than half when I'm doing the target areas but I still have been doing it. Is it just a waste of chemicals? Especially knowing my chemical mixture is like a nuclear bombed overkill on bugs?


----------



## ionicatoms

@Mmaalumni

Mosquitoes don't spend much time in turf. Seems not very effective to me.

Also, you're spraying a mixture which includes duplicate modes of action, e.g. Talstar P and Cyzmic. This seems wasteful.

Finally, I suspect you are spraying your neighbor's property without a commercial license. This might get you in trouble.


----------



## Mmaalumni

thanks, I can't fully remember but I thought in my research those two had a few different aspects but totally possible I got them crossed up (possibly a late night bourbon driven bug destruction research and ordering fest)

That makes me think I prolly need to start making a good list to cross reference those things.

I changed my post also as you might be right, wouldn't wanna get into trouble for helping out a friend. I appreciate that.



ionicatoms said:


> @Mmaalumni
> 
> Mosquitoes don't spend much time in turf. Seems not very effective to me.
> 
> Also, you're spraying a mixture which includes duplicate modes of action, e.g. Talstar P and Cyzmic. This seems wasteful.
> 
> Finally, I suspect you are spraying your neighbor's property without a commercial license. This might get you in trouble.


----------



## daniel3507

A spreadsheet would be nice. Something that shows mode of action and basic other things for a quick reference


----------



## mjh648

These have been very helpful for me in terms of identifying group #s for MOA

https://iwilltakeaction.com/uploads/files/58535-1-final-insecticide-classification-chart.pdf

https://iwilltakeaction.com/uploads/files/59783-final-2020fungicideclassificationchart.pdf

https://iwilltakeaction.com/uploads/files/2020-take-action-herbicide-classification-chart.pdf


----------



## UltimateLawn

@mjh648 , I've used these charts before. Very helpful.


----------



## smartbutpoor

In Canada, you can get Malathion 50% Liquid Insecticide-Miticide concentrate at big box stores (I got a 500ml bottle from Canadian Tire)

I sprayed it for the first time a week ago, and sprayed on the driveway (it supposedly takes care of the ants that dig up and build sand mounds on your drivery) and sprayed on the corner where the walls of the house meet the ground to get rid of spiders, and around window frames and door frames . I haven't seen more than a few mosquitos outside since.

I am not entirely sure but I think you re-apply after a month or so, when you start seeing mosquitos again. Maybe someone more knowledgeable can add their insights.


----------



## Captquin

Bermuda_Newbie said:


> Has anyone tried the In2Care system? I had it installed about two weeks ago which is about the earliest I'll see results so I can't comment yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure how to put the video in here but above is a link to how it works. Apparently it's what Disneyworld used with the whole Zika thing to keep their mosquito population down. I think it's fairly new but I wanted to see if anyone else had heard of it.


I read several of the paper from the study in FL and was very excited. How is yours working out??


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie

Not so great for me. We did it for one year but the problem for us was we were in a packed subdivision so unless all your neighbors also do it, it doesn't work well. We had a storm drain in our front yard which I think was the bulk of our problems but there was no fixing that. We ended up moving so now we don't have to deal with it anymore. Not sure if that is a more or less expensive way of dealing with it. 

If you lived on a property that was rural and could somewhat control what was around your property or even just further away from your neighbors it might work better. It seems like a cool thing and if you could get a whole neighborhood to do it. I bet you would see good results. It was pretty expensive when we did it. It was like $600 for the summer for three pots. I had a 9,600 ft² property so I can only imagine what it would cost if you had a lot of land.


----------



## Captquin

Damn. I was hoping it hoping the adults treating the other breeding sites would be the ticket. Thanks.


----------



## mosquitorepel22

Yes you need to spray your backyard as well as all fence area also.


----------



## mosquitorepel22

Dallaslawnnut said:


> Is bifenthrin a better product than permethrin? I want to spray as few times as possible this summer


Permethrin is quicker in action, when insects and mosquitoes come in contact with it they immediately shows the sign of paralysis.Whereas Bifenthrin takes atleast 10 min to show its effect.But Bifenthrin is effective for longer time ,its effective against insects for up to 90 days.


----------

